# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مــســـابـقـــة حـــروفــ

## 7mammah

** 
*مراااحب كيفكم*  
*تعالوا نمزج بين الـثـقـافـة والـتـسـلـيـة*  
** 
*لـعـبـتـنـا هـي لـعـبـة الـحـروفــ* 

** 
*طيب كيف طريقة اللعبة ؟* 
*طريقة اللعبه أنو أنا أبدأ بسؤال إنطلاقه للعبه* 
*ومن يجيب على السؤال*  
*عليه إختيار حرف من الحروف* 
*وتكون إجابة السؤال الذي سأطرحه تبدأ بالحرف الذي تم إختياره* 
*========* 
*شيء آخر*  
*بالإضافة إلى ماذكرت*  
*هناك شيء بإمكان أي متسابق أن يفعله*  
*وهو أن يختار حروف إسمه بالتدريج*  
*إلى أن يخلصهن* 
*ومن ينجح في هذا له ثلاث آلالاف نقطه*  
*ولكن بشرط أن يخلصهن بتتابع*  
*وإذا حدث أن قام متسابق آخر بقطع الطريق عليه* 
*فعليه أن يبدأ من جديد* 
*طبعا ً لن أحتسب الأسم كاملا ً* 
*خصوصا ً الأسماء ذات المقطعين* 
*مثال*  
*الوالد محمود سعد* 
*اسمه محمود سعد* 
*لن أختار كامل إسمه* 
*سأحتسب أسمه محمود* 
*وبهذا فإن حروف إسمه هي الميم والحاء والميم والواو والدال* 
*وهذا مايجب عليه أن يركز عليه إذا كان يريد أن يخلص حروف إسمه* 
*وإلا فهو ليس ملزم بهذا وبإمكانه إختيار أي حرف* 
*مدري فهمتوني ... شكلكم لا *  
*بس إذا بدأناها بعدين راح تعرفوا طريقتها*  
*وأنا بحاول بعدين اشرحللكم هي أكثر* 
*بس خلينا الآن نقول أهم شيئين*  
*1- من يجيب على السؤال هو من يختار الحرف* 
*2- الأسئلة في الثقافة العامه متنوعـه يعني*

* يارب تعجبكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فهمنا بإنتظار السؤال

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أنا ما فهمت طريقة المسابقة لكن ان شاء الله أفهمها بعدين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صح نسيت أضيف شيء* 

*أنو سؤال الإنـطـلاقـه أطرحه الـسـاعـه   1:30 ظهرا ً اليوم*

*وبعدها راح تكون دائما أوقات المسابقه  الساعه 4:30 العصر*

*وكمان الساعه 1:30 بالليل عشان يعني هادي هي أوقاتي اللي بقدر أتواجد فيها*

*=============*

*ابن محمد وعلي  لاتشيل هم إذا بدأنا راح تستوعبها بسهوله* 


*تـحـيـآآآتــي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تصدقون فهمتها على طول
بانتظار السؤال

----------


## جررريح الررروح

انا فهمت خخ
بس باقي ربع وافهم كامل ههههه

بس الساعة وحدة اليل الناس نايمة

زين مو مشكلة يلله نتظر المسابقة
سلااام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ســـؤال الإنـطـلاقـه بـعد دقـائق هـو السؤال الوحيد*

* الذي أعطي عليه ثلاثة إختيارات*

*باقي الأسئلة المتسابق يختار الحرف وأنا أسأل سؤال*

* تبدأ إجابته بالحرف الذي تم ّ إختياره*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@.۩||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....في أي سنة ’ولـِـد الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام..؟.؟.؟_‗ـ−]|| ۩ ۩..* 

*ســـنــــة 2 هــ  ،،،،، ســــنــــة 4 هـــ ،،،،،، ســــنـــــة 7 هـــ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

4 للهجرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *.@.۩||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....في أي سنة ’ولـِـد الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام..؟.؟.؟_‗ـ−]|| ۩ ۩..*  
> 
> *ســـنــــة 2 هــ ،،،،، ســــنــــة 4 هـــ ،،،،،، ســــنـــــة 7 هـــ*



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

اني الي أعرفة سنة 3هـ
           يمكن يكون قريبة لة يعني 4هـ

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
هههههه برافو نواره حتى ابتسام السهم على سرعته ماقدر يسبقك ِ 
طيب الإجابه صحيحه  

حرررررررررفك ؟.؟.؟.؟ 
وتم ّ تقييمك على الإجابه طبعا ً 
بس اختاري حرف 
ملاحظه اذا راح تختاري حروف اسمك ِ 
فإسمك ِ عندي ’يحتسب " نوارة " 
ابتسام السهم = ابتسام  
محمود سعد = محمود 
looovely = لووفلي  
لؤلؤة نجفية = نجفية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سرعتي تسبق سرعة الضوء ب1000 سنة ضوئية 
المهم حرفي طبعا 
ن

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولدت فاطمة ابنها الحسن بن علي في النصف من شهر رمضان سنة ثلاث من الهجرة* 
*ولدت فاطمة الحسن بعد أحد بسنتين وكان بين وقعة أحد وبين مقدم النبي (صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم) سنتان وستة أشهر ونصف فولدته لأربع سنين وتسعة أشهر ونصف من التاريخ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يوجد مراجع تقول السنة الثالثة واخرى الرابعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*برافو   نوارة  أحسنتي الإختيار ... طبعا حرررفك ِ هو النووون*

*والنون معناتها الحوووت  ههههههه*

*والدي العزيز  ماذكرته هو يخص ولادة الإمام الحسن عليه السلام*

*والسؤال عن الإمام الحسين*


*إستعداااد  لسؤال تبدأ إجابته بحرف النون*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ولدت فاطمة ابنها الحسن بن علي في النصف من شهر رمضان سنة ثلاث من الهجرة*
> 
> 
> *المرجع موقع المعصومين ((14))*



 
الإمام الحسين ( ع) :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم يوجد هناك مصدران احدهما السنه 4 والآخر السنه 3*

*ولهذا أنا تعمدت ألا أذكر السنه 3 في الإختيارات*

*فكان واضح ان الاختيار الصحيح هو 4*

*أستعداد لسؤال حرف النون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال..لفظة.بــمــعــنــى.بـــرك.الــجـــمـ  ــل..و.قـــعـــد..؟.؟؟**.* 


*حرفكم هو النوووون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  الامام الحسين عليه السلام * 


*اعتذر * 

*ساغيير  النظارات ((هههههههه))*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نخ طبعا هذي من عندي بدون بحث 
يمكن غلط

----------


## ابو طارق

حسب  معرفتي  

((نخ ))

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ناقة 

ما فهمت السؤال هع :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافووو نواره ووالدي صحيح ماذكرتما* 
*.@.!Ҳˉ‾−الــجــــــواب.......نـــــــــــاخ... …_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».* 
*والتقييم لنواره وللوالد لأول مشاركه* 
*نواره طبعا ً ستختارين الواو*  
*إذن حرفكم بعد ثلاث دقائق الــواو*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي  لــمــّــع نظارتك  ويلا استعداد لسؤال حرف الــواو*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال...مــا.إســم.الـحـلـف.ال  ـذي.وقـعـت.عـلـيـه.الـدول.الشـيـوعـيـة..عــام..195  5.م...؟؟..؟~*¤**.* 
*حررررفكم هو الــــواو*  
*وهذا السؤال في التاريخ والسياسه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وارسو

----------


## ابو طارق

وارسو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وارسو

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال...مــا.إســم.الـحـلـف.ال  ـذي.وقـعـت.عـلـيـه.الـدول.الشـيـوعـيـة..عــام..195  5.م...؟؟..؟~*¤**.* 
> *حررررفكم هو الــــواو*  
> 
> *وهذا السؤال في التاريخ والسياسه*



 
مرحبا .. اعتقد ان اسمه وارسو .. :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*ياريت  الساعة يوجد فيها  ثواني * 

*لنعرف الفرق بالثواني  بين  المتسابقين* 

*اذا لاحظتم  نفس  التوقيت  (2.04)*

*ابنتي نوارة  معلوماتك  رائعة  اهنئك عليها* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*إجابة صحيحه  والسبق لــنــواره   * 

*.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........حــــلـــــ  ف....وارســـــــــــــــــــــو..~*¤ô§ô**¤*~.*

*برافو نواره* 

*شدوا العزيمه اكتبوا بخطوط صغيره لاتلونوا مو مشكله انا بعرف اقرأ إجاباتكم بالخطوط الصغيره*

*لأن هذه مسابقة سرعه*

*طيب التقييم لنواره*

*واكيد إختيارها  الألف*

*ســؤال الألــف  الآن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي  تكرم عيونك ولك تقييم  انته كمان*

*اي والله ماشاء الله عليها معلومات* 

*و ....*
*و  سررررررررررعه*

*لاتنسوا حرفكم الآن الألـــف*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ســـؤال حـــرف الألـــف*

*فــي الــفـــضــــاء*


*.@.~*¤**¤*~الــســـؤال.....عــلـى.أي.ّ..كــوكــب..يــدوم.ف  ــصـــل.الــشــــتــاء..(.42.).ســـنــة...؟؟..؟~*¤**¤*~.* 

هااااااا مين يقوللي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ارانوس

----------


## ابو طارق

ارانوس

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اورانوس

----------


## looovely

مادري يمكن أورانوس

----------


## looovely

ماشاء الله راكبين سيارة فراري شكلكم :huuh:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*جميع إجاباتكم صحيحه  الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*لكن السبق هذه المره لإبتســام الســهــم*

*نعم  انه  ¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........أورانـــــــــ  ــــــوس.....~*¤*

*تم تقييمك ابتسام*

*ولاحظوا أنه خـر ّب على نوارة مشوارها لإكمال حروف إسمها*

*يعني قطع عليها الطريق*

*يعني إذا أرادت إختيار حروف إسمها عليها اأن تبدأ من جديد بحرف النون*

*واختار حرف* 

*حررفك ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ماشاء الله راكبين سيارة فراري() شكلكم



  :bigsmile:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مو مشكلة 
مبروك ابتسام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *جميع إجاباتكم صحيحه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
> *لكن السبق هذه المره لإبتســام الســهــم* 
> *نعم انه ¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........أورانـــــــــ  ــــــوس.....~*¤* 
> *تم تقييمك ابتسام* 
> *ولاحظوا أنه خـر ّب على نوارة مشوارها لإكمال حروف إسمها* 
> *يعني قطع عليها الطريق (آسف)* 
> ...



 :noworry:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يتبقى ثــ 3 ــلاثــ 3 ـــة أسئلة على جولة هذه الفترة

حرفنا الســيــن 


والسؤال   يقووول

*.@.][||**ioi||]الـــســـــؤال......شــعــار.الـصــلـيـب.الأحــمــ  ر.هـو.صـورة.مـعـكـوسـة.مـن.عـلـم.دولـة.أوربـيـة..م  ـا.هـي؟؟.؟][||ioi**||][.* 

؟.؟.؟.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سويسرا

----------


## looovely

سويسرا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  ابتسام السهم* 

*للمره التانيه على التوالي إجابه أولى صحيحه ولك السبق*

*سيتم التقييم   بعد قليل فلا أستطيع تقييمك مرتين متتاليتين* 

*وسأقيم أولا ً لووفلي للمشاركه*


*حررررفك ؟؟؟؟*

*بقي  سؤالان*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الألف

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ول راحت عليي كل المسابقة 
 :sad2:   :closedeyes:  
ماعليه ما يخالف :sad2: 

لكن أنا فهمتها الحين

زين أبسأل خيتي أنين ادا أنا باشارك ويش بصير اسمي ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ســــؤال حــــرف  الألـــف* 

*سؤال سرعه*


*الــــســـؤال.......كـــم.يـــاء.ً..تــوجــــد.فــ  ي.كـــلــمـــة.."..مــيــســيـــســيـــبـــي.."...  .؟.؟.*

*بإنتظاااااااااركم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أربع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

4

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

خمسة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ابتسام لا تسرع كثير 
اخاف تسوي حادث

----------


## looovely

أربعة

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ول راحت عليي كل المسابقة 
>   
> ماعليه ما يخالف
> 
> لكن أنا فهمتها الحين
> 
> زين أبسأل خيتي أنين ادا أنا باشارك ويش بصير اسمي ؟



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* إسمك يصير أجمل إسم بالكون* 

*وهو  محمد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ابتسام لا تسرع كثير 
> اخاف تسوي حادث



 

((ههههههههههههه  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: )) :embarrest: 

خلاص با خفف السرعة  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برافو ابتسام السهم  الله يعطيك العافيه

سيتمّ  التقييم

ويلا اختارللنا حرف حق السؤال الأخير دحين

حرفك ؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الميم

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكرا خيتي أنين المسابقة واجد حلوة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*والسؤال الأخير  في حرف الميم* 

*مع ملاحظة انو بعض الاجابات  اتغاضى عن ال التعريف* 

*السؤال* 


*۩**ღ**_الــــســـــؤال.......مــاهـي.أول.عـــــاصـــمـــ  ة.لــلـــدولـــة.الإســـلامـــيـــة.؟..؟؟**ღ**۩**.* 

 :rolleyes: 

*ويلا  أشوووفكم على خير الجوله الجايه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المدينة المنورة؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مدينه

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

المدينة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سبقتني نوارة بسبـــبــ النتـــ  :sad2: 
صار بطيء شوي  :sad2: 

مبروكــ نوارة  :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

مبروك للكل,,أني أبطأ وحدة في العالم
                 عشان كذه ما أنفع حق دي المسابقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  نوارة  الله يعطيكي الصحه والعافيه  يااارب*


*نعم  هي* 

* ۩ღ_الــــجــــــواب...........الـــمـــــديـــنـــــ  ة.الـــمــــــنـــــــورّةღ۩*

*لك ِ التقييم عزيزتي*

*وأشكركم جميعا ً على المشاركه الرائعه* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *برافو نوارة الله يعطيكي الصحه والعافيه يااارب* 
> 
> *نعم هي*  
> *۩ღ_الــــجــــــواب...........الـــمـــــديـــنـــــ  ة.الـــمــــــنـــــــورّةღ۩* 
> *لك ِ التقييم عزيزتي* 
> *وأشكركم جميعا ً على المشاركه الرائعه*  
> *الله يعطيكم العافيه*



 
الله يعافيكـــ 
لكـــ تقييم على هذا التنظيم الرائع  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عن جد برافو لنواره سيطرت على هذه الجوله*  
  
*وبقيللي اقيـّـم أخويا ابن محمد وعلي ع المشاركه*

*شكرا ً لك  أخويا ابتسام على التقييم الذي لا استحقه* 

*أراكم الجوله القادمه*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

*الغالية انين*
*كعادتك مبدعة في مسابقاتك... وافكارك الخلاقة*
*ان شاء الله اقدر اشارك في النايت شفت للمسابقة*
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بود...*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مشكوره حبيبتي لؤلؤة على الثناء الجميل * 

*وأنتي يا لؤلؤة عودتيني تكوني صاحبه حضور دائم ومتميز في المسابقات*

*إن شاء الله أتمنى رؤيتك بالمسابقه*

*وإسمك ’يحتسب  ***  نجفية  ***  في حال إذا شاركتي*

*وأمنياتي لج بكل الموفقية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*في هذه الجوله ننطلق مع سؤال بثلاث إختيارات* 

*وهو السؤال الوحيد اللي عليه إختيارات*

*ومن يجيب على السؤال يختار حرف من عنده*

*بعد خمس دقائق السؤال*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عشرة أسئلة للي يبي يكمل حروف إسمه* 

*ومو شرط* 


*ونبدأ بالسؤال*


*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال.........كــم.زوجــة.تـرك.الـسـلـطـان.  الـتـركـي.مـراد.الـرابـع.لـدى.وفـاتـه..؟.؟؟**.* 



*23  ،،،،  240  ،،،،، 47* 

*؟....؟؟....؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *عشرة أسئلة للي يبي يكمل حروف إسمه*  
> *ومو شرط*  
> 
> *ونبدأ بالسؤال* 
> 
> ...



 
*صح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

47

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *عشرة أسئلة للي يبي يكمل حروف إسمه*  
> *ومو شرط*  
> 
> *ونبدأ بالسؤال* 
> 
> *.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال.........كــم.زوجــة.تـرك.الـسـلـطـان.  الـتـركـي.مـراد.الـرابـع.لـدى.وفـاتـه..؟.؟؟**.*  
> 
> ...



*تحياااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والجواب  صـــح والدي* 

*وسيتم التقييم*

*ويلا جاء دورك  هلأ تختارللنا حرف من عندك* 

*وماتنسى انو فيك تختار حروف اسمك*

*اسمك عندي ’يحتسب  = محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حرف  الميم  اكيد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مراحب شذاوي* 
*والجواب كمان صح* 
*لكن السبق للوالد وإنما يحتسب لك تقييم مشاركه* 
*وأنتي إسمك من كلمتين*  
*وأحتسبه كذا >>> زهراء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  والدي  طبعا حرفك هو الميم*

*والسؤال الآتي في حرف الميم*

*يعني اجابته تبدأ بالميم*

*إستعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*_‗ـ−الـــســـؤال.....أي.ّ.شـركـة.سـيـارات.شـعـارهـ  ا.دائـرة.تـتـوسـطـهـا.نـجـمـة.مـثـلـثـة..؟.؟؟−ـ‗_*

*حــرفــكــم هـــو الــمـــيــم*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_‗ـ−الـــســـؤال.....أي.ّ.شـركـة.سـيـارات.شـعـارهـ  ا.دائـرة.تـتـوسـطـهـا.نـجـمـة.مـثـلـثـة..؟.؟؟−ـ‗_* 
> 
> *حــرفــكــم هـــو الــمـــيــم*



*مرسيدس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *_‗ـ−الـــســـؤال.....أي.ّ.شـركـة.سـيـارات.شـعـارهـ  ا.دائـرة.تـتـوسـطـهـا.نـجـمـة.مـثـلـثـة..؟.؟؟−ـ‗_* 
> 
> *حــرفــكــم هـــو الــمـــيــم*



*مرسيدس*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مرسيدس

----------


## ابو طارق

*حرف   ((ح))*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو والدي الإجابه صحيحه*

*وطبعا حرفنا الجاي هو الــحــاء*

*سيتم التقييم والدي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مرسيدس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ملاحظه للمتسابقين*

*لا بأس من الكتابه بخط صغنون توفير للوقت وماعليكم أنا أستطيع قراءة الخط الصغير*

*يعني لاتوفروا الوقت عشانها مسابقة سرعه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*حـــــــــرف الــحــــــــاء*



*.@.(¯`·._)(الــســـؤال.....مــن.عـــجـــائــب.الــ  دنـــيـــا.الــســـبــع.؟؟..؟)(¯`·._).*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تمثال الحرية 

يمكن

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *حـــــــــرف الــحــــــــاء* 
> 
> 
> 
> *.@.(¯`·._)(الــســـؤال.....مــن.عـــجـــائــب.الــ  دنـــيـــا.الــســـبــع.؟؟..؟)(¯`·._).*



 حدائق بابل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

حدائق بابل المعلقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو  والدي   الجواب  صحيح*

*ابتسام السهم  نلتزم بالحرف * 


*وسيتم التقييم والدي* 


*وحرفنا القادم هو الميم * 


*استعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*.@.][||**ioi||]الـــســـــؤال.....مـا.الـســورة.الـتـي.لاتـخـلـو.  آيـة.مـن.آيـاتـهـا.مـن.لـفـظ.الـجـلالـة..".الله.."  ..؟؟.؟][||ioi**||][.* 

*حرفكم هـو الــمـــيـــــم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مجادلة

----------


## ابو طارق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *.@.][||**ioi||]الـــســـــؤال.....مـا.الـســورة.الـتـي.لاتـخـلـو.  آيـة.مـن.آيـاتـهـا.مـن.لـفـظ.الـجـلالـة..".الله.."  ..؟؟.؟][||ioi**||][.*  
> 
> *حرفكم هـو الــمـــيـــــم*



 المجادلة

----------


## looovely

المجادلة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*برافو ابتسام السهم وجواب صحيح*  

*وابتسام السهم خرّب على والدنا وقطع عليه الطريق* 
*ئطع عليك الطريئ والدي يعني فيك ترجع تبدي من جديد اذا بدك تختار حروفك* 
*وننتظر حرف ابتسام*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

المجادلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف ((ت))

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.الــســـؤال.....هو.في.علم.البديع.أن.يكون.للفظ.معني  ان.احدهما.قريب.والآخر.بعيد.*

*والبعيد.هو.المقصود...؟.؟؟.*

*حــرفــكــم هو الــتــــاء*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ترتيب 

يمكن

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

*التورية*

----------


## 7mammah

> ترتيب 
> 
> 
> يمكن




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا ليس الترتيب*

----------


## 7mammah

> *التورية*



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*برافو عليكي   لؤلؤة   جواب  صحيح*


*وأنتي أسمك عندي   "  نجفيه "  ويلا حرفك  حبيبتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

حرف *النون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نعم أحسنتي الإختيار  خلاص  من بعد النون نمشي طوالي على حروف إسمك ِ*



*والسؤال*


*¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــا.هـــو.الإسـ  ــم.الــمـــعـــرّب.لــجـــهـــاز.الــفـــاكـــس..  .؟؟..؟~*¤*

*حرفنه النون طبعا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ناسوخ

----------


## 7mammah

> ناسوخ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو عليك   نعم هو النـــاســــوخ  سيتم التقييم* 

*حررررفك ؟؟؟*

----------


## looovely

ناسوخ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الألف

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *نعم أحسنتي الإختيار خلاص من بعد النون نمشي طوالي على حروف إسمك ِ* 
> 
> 
> *والسؤال* 
> 
> *¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــا.هـــو.الإسـ  ــم.الــمـــعـــرّب.لــجـــهـــاز.الــفـــاكـــس..  .؟؟..؟~*¤* 
> 
> *حرفنه النون طبعا*



ناسوخ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سؤال ماقبل الأخير  في حرف الألـــف*


*.الــســـؤال.....رمـــز.الــدولار.(.$.).مـأخـوذ.مـ  ن.عـمـلـة.أوربـيـة.،.مـا.هـي..؟.؟؟.* 


بإنتظااااااااااااركم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*ملاحظه*  
*المطلوب اسم الدوله اعزائي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اسبانية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اسبانيا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*الإجابه صحيحه  ولك ِ السبق في الإجابه وسيتم الآن التقييم*

*وأختاريللنا حرف يلا*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

نرجع الى حرف *النون*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عودة لحرف النوووون  ... لكنه سؤالنا الأخير* 


*ٌ√.…الـــــســــــؤال.......قــوم.أوحـى.الله.إلـيـ  هـم.لـيـسـو.مـن.الأنـس.ولا.الـجـان.ولا.الـمـلائـكـ  ـة..؟؟..-….√؛*


*مين يعرف*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *عودة لحرف النوووون ... لكنه سؤالنا الأخير*  
> 
> *ٌ√.…الـــــســــــؤال.......قــوم.أوحـى.الله.إلـيـ  هـم.لـيـسـو.مـن.الأنـس.ولا.الـجـان.ولا.الـمـلائـكـ  ـة..؟؟..-….√؛* 
> 
> 
> *مين يعرف*



النمل

----------


## 7mammah

> النمل



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*للأسف غير صحيح* 
*حاولي كمان* 
*إقتربتي عزيزتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النحل*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

النحل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

النور  
إمكن

----------


## 7mammah

> *النحل*



* بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*


*برافو  هذا هو الجواب الصحيح* 

*النحل  لقوله تعالى: (وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن إتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون* 

*ويذهب تقييم السؤال لصاحبة الإجابة عزيزتي شذى* 

*وتنتهي جولتنا  مشكورين والله يعطيكم ألف عافيه يارب*

*وماننحرم من تواجدكم الروووعه ياربي يسعدكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شذى يتم تقييمك غدا بإذن الله عند بدء الجوله القادمه* 


*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جولة اكثر من رائعة وممتعة الى اقصى الحدود 
تستاهلي عليها تقييم وبجدارة
تم التقييم
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً عزيزتي  لؤلؤة  هذا لطف وطيب وكرم منك*

*وأتمنى رؤيتك ِ غدا ً*

*دمتي سآآآلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تم ّ التقييم عزيزتي  شــــذى* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

متى ستكون جولة اليوم في الواحد والنصف أم الرابعة والنصف ..!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بدأت المسابقة إستثنائيا ً الـ 1:30  للأمس* 

*واليوم تبدأ الـ 4:30   إن شاء الله*

*ولكن ...*

*اليوم أريد أن أفعل شيء  مختلفا ً* 

*اليوم أريد منكم جميعا ً أن تكتبوا لي بعض آرائكم * 

*ولكم الحرية في كيفية كتابتها سواء على شكل تعبير في سطور*

*أو على شكل نقاط*

*المهم أكتبوا  لي آرائكم عن الطريقة المثلى لخوض هذا النوع* 

*من المسابقات والفوز بها*

*وأنا سأشارككم الكتابه  و سأقيـّـم آرائكم كذلك* 

*هذا النوع من المسابقات يسبب ربما توتر فاكتبوا ارائكم* 

*كيف يتخلص المتسابق من التوتر*

*وكيف وماهي الوسائل أو الأشياء التي ينبغي عليه اتباعها*

* لتكون حظوظه في الفوز أكبر*

*بإنتظااااار  أفكاركم وآرائكم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا بالنسبة لي تعجبني نوعية هالمسابقات الي تعتمد على سرعة البديهة وحضور المعلومة 
وفيها نوع من التنافسية 
لكن عيبها الوحيد بالنسبة لي هو الوقت 
يعني 4 ونص بكون مشغولة مع زوجي وغداه
وال1ونص اكون نايمة
ياريت يكون فيه شفت صباحي للي زي ههههههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سأكتب بعضا ً من أفكاري الخاصه * 

*1-  ليتسنى للمتسابق الحصول على أكبر قدر من الهدوء مما يزيد في سرعته ، ينبغي أن يفكر بالأمر أنه تحدي شخصي مع نفسه وانه يوم بيوم يحاول يزيد سرعته*

*2-  هناك أسلوب حلو وهو ليس غشا ً  وهو يتلخص بما يلي* 

*عند ورود السؤال يقوم المتسابق بكتابة الجواب فورا ً بدون إضافة تأثيرات للخط من حيث الحجم واللون* 

*ويمكنه بعد إرسال الرد تعديل المشاركه فورا ً   بما يرغب فيه من اللون* 
*ونسق الخط وحجمه*

*بإنتظااار أفكاركم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بصراحة انا شخصيا   وجدت ان العزيزة  نوارة الدنيا  امس * 

*تركت المجال  لغيرها للفوز* 

*وانا  ايضا  بعد  فوزين او ثلاثة لا اذكر* 

*توقفت عن الاجابات   لافتح المجال  لغيري* 

*والمشاركة  تحتاج الى سرعة  وكمبيوتر  سريع* 

*اذا كان الشخص  ليس لديه  سرعة كمبيوتر  اعتقد انه لن يفوز ابدا* 

*ابحثي عن  حل  يرضي الجميع   وانا عندي  اقتراح* 

*ان تضعي  عدة اسئلة  يوميا  وبدون وقت محدد  انما  (24) ساعة* 

*وتكون الاسئلة  تحتاج الى بحث  وتفكير  انتي  اعملي  مسابقات علمية* 

*كما انا  اعمل في مسابقة  القرآن الكريم* 

*ويعطيكي العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كيف كنتم تجدون مستوى الأسئلة ؟.؟؟*

*تضطركم للبحث أم  سهلة تعرفون أجوبتها مسبقا ً ؟.؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد أبو طارق* 

*وجدت في ردّك إقتراحين أو فكرتين حلوتين*

*الأولى عمل مسابقات بحث علمي وهذه سأعمل على تنفيذها*

*والثانية فيما يخص مسابقتنا تقسيم وقتها الى عدة أوقات ولكن في هذه الحالة سوف يقل عدد الأسئلة لكل فترة يعني مثلا ً خمسة أسئلة كل مره  صباحا ً وظهرا ً وليلا ً * 

*الفكرة رائعه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انين 
انتي بشر ولك طاقة محدودة 
مو من المعقولة تتواجدين الصباح والعصر وبالليل  
صعبة شوي 
بالنسبة لمستوى الاسئلة فهذي تختلف من شخص لآخر 
بالنسبة لي كان مستواها من سهل الى متوسط

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*اعملي على حسب  طاقتك * 

*وانا شخصيا  لايهمني الوقت انتي * 

*ختاري الوقت المناسب لكي  وللجميع* 

*ومستوى المسابقات يكون كما قالت  ابنتي  نوارة الدنيا* 

*تكون  ضمن  السهل والمتوسط  حتى يتسنى للجميع المشارة* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *كيف كنتم تجدون مستوى الأسئلة ؟.؟؟  متوسطة*  
> 
> *تضطركم للبحث أم سهلة تعرفون أجوبتها مسبقا ً ؟.؟؟* 
> *قليل أحتاج للبحث *



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وما توفيقي إلا بالله*

*بعد ربع ساعه جولتنا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنا جاهز 
بسم اللهـــ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وسؤال الإنطـلاقـة هـو*  

*الــســـؤال.....أيهم.يزيد.من.نسبة.القشرة.في.شعر.ال  رأس...ألإمساك،،،.الـصـداع.،،،.الـقـولون...؟..؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

القولون

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الامساك 
ميبي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة برافو   وشوووور هو الإمساااكـــ*


*ويلا حرفنا النون طبعا  بدون تردد*


*سؤال حرف النون  استعدااااد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*للتذكير  نوارة  لها تقييم  ،  سيتم التقييم بعد قليل عزيزتي* 

*وسؤالنا*  
*ღالــــســـؤال.......أي.ّ.كـــواكـــب.الــمــجــمــ  وعــة.الــشــمــســيــة.’.يــســمــى..*
*".الــكــوكــب.الأخـــضـــر."..؟.؟.ღ.*

*بإنتظار الإجابه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نبتون

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نبتون

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *للتذكير نوارة لها تقييم ، سيتم التقييم بعد قليل عزيزتي*  
> *وسؤالنا*  
> *ღالــــســـؤال.......أي.ّ.كـــواكـــب.الــمــجــمــ  وعــة.الــشــمــســيــة.’.يــســمــى..*
> *".الــكــوكــب.الأخـــضـــر."..؟.؟.ღ.* 
> 
> *بإنتظار الإجابه*



سوري    حرف  النون

----------


## شوق المحبة

نبتون ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو ابتسام السهم الجواب  صحيح*


*ابتسام ونوارة تم ّ تقييمكما*

*ويلا حرفك يا ابتسام*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اورانوس هو الكوكب الاخضر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الألف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مرااحب  شوق المحبة* 

*سيتم ّ تقييمك للمشاركه عزيزتي  في نهاية الجوله*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اورانوس هو الكوكب الاخضر



 
أورانوس أزرق مخضر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ونبتون اخضر كالح 
هذا بعد البحث هههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~الــســـؤال.....عــلـى.مــن.’.يــطــلــق.لــ  قــب.."..أصــحــاب.الـبــرج.الـعــاجـي.."......؟؟.  .؟~*¤ô§ô¤*~.* 

*حرفــكــــــم الألــــف*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الأغنياء

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~الــســـؤال.....عــلـى.مــن.’.يــطــلــق.لــ  قــب.."..أصــحــاب.الـبــرج.الـعــاجـي.."......؟؟.  .؟~*¤ô§ô¤*~.*  
> 
> *حرفــكــــــم الألــــف*



 الملوك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أدباء

----------


## 7mammah

> الأغنياء



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للأسف الإجابه غير صحيحه*

----------


## 7mammah

> أدباء



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإجابه صحيحه  وموفقه*

*.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........الأدبــــــ  ـــــــــاء.....~*¤ô§ô¤*~.* 

*وحرفك اظن الباء  مو ؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نعم الباء 
بالترتيب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ تقييمك والدي الغالي  للمشاركه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــاذا.’.يــســـ  مــى..".بــيـــت.الــعـــنــكـــبــوت.."...؟؟..؟~*  ¤* 
*حرفكم البــــاء*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بيت

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بيت

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــاذا.’.يــســـ  مــى..".بــيـــت.الــعـــنــكـــبــوت.."...؟؟..؟~*  ¤* 
> 
> *حرفكم البــــاء*



 
بيت العنكبوت    صحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو إجابات صحيحه والسبق لإبتسام السهم*

*سيتم ّ التقييم بعد قليل* 

*وحرفنا الآتي هو الــتـــاء  طبعا ً*

*استعدااااد*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*.√..الــــــســــــــــــــــــؤال.......مـا.هـو.ا  لاسـم.الـذي.’تـعـرف.بـه.الـنـون.*

*فـي.فـعـل..".ولا.تـحـسـبـن.".؟..؟؟√*

*حرفكم الـــتـــــاء*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

توكيد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تاء الخطاب

----------


## ابو طارق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> *.√..الــــــســــــــــــــــــؤال.......مـا.هـو.ا  لاسـم.الـذي.’تـعـرف.بـه.الـنـون.* 
> *فـي.فـعـل..".ولا.تـحـسـبـن.".؟..؟؟√* 
> 
> *حرفكم الـــتـــــاء*



 
باس (يعني ما بعرف)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو نواره السبق لك ِ في الإجابة الصحيحه* 

*.@.√..الــــــجــــــــواب.........نــــــون.الـــ  ــتـــــــوكـــــــــــيـــــــــد..√.@.* 

*تم ّ التقييم عزيزتي* 

*وكذلك ابتسام السهم للسؤال السابق*

*وحرفنا من جديد النون طبعا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الـــســـــؤال......مـا.هـو.الـعـنـصـر.الأكـثـر.إس  ـتـخـدامـا.ً.فـي.صـنـاعـة.الأسـلاك.الـكـهـربـائـيـ  ة؟؟.؟][||*


*النوووون*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> *.√..الــــــســــــــــــــــــؤال.......مـا.هـو.ا  لاسـم.الـذي.’تـعـرف.بـه.الـنـون.* 
> *فـي.فـعـل..".ولا.تـحـسـبـن.".؟..؟؟√* 
> 
> *حرفكم الـــتـــــاء*



 :embarrest: ما إنتبهت فكرت التاء  :toung:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نحاس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نحاس

----------


## 7mammah

> نحاس



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو لك ِ السبق في الإجابة  نوارة* 

*.@.][||**ioi||][الـــــجــــــــواب.................الــــــنـــــ  ـــحــــــــــــاس][||ioi||][.   * 

*وحرفنا الآتي  الــــواو  طبعا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سنكمل بثلاثة أسئلة ولك ِ الفرصه نوارة أن تكملي حروف إسمك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*√..الــــــســــــــــــــــــؤال.......هــو.كــل.  مــا.يــتــصــوّره.الإنــســـان.بــداخــلـــه*
*.وهو.غـــيــر.صــحـــيــح.؟..؟؟√.@.* 

*حـــرفــــكـــــم  الـــواو*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وهم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وسواس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إجابة صحيحه وسريعه نواره عزيزتي سيتم ّ التقييم*  
*وحرفنا الآتي هو الألــف* 
*وهو السؤال ماقبل الأخير وهو حرفك ماقبل الأخير أيضا ً*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههههههه يعني نحذف التاء المربوطة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*√..الـســــؤال.......مـا.لـون.الـعـلـم.الـذي.تـرفـ  عـه.أي.ّ.سـفـيـنـة.*
*عـلـى.مـتـنـهـا.لـلـدلالـة.عـلـى.حـالـة.وبــائــيـ  ـة.لـديـهــا؟..؟؟√.@.*

*حرفكم الألف*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أصفر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أسود

----------


## 7mammah

> ههههههههه يعني نحذف التاء المربوطة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفة  أخطأت  يبقى بعد هذا السؤال سؤالين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*صح نواره*
*.@.√..الــــــجــــــــواب.........الأصـــــــــفـ  ـــــــر..√.@.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السؤال ماقبل الأخير*

*ســـؤال حرف الـــراء*


**~الــســـؤال.....أي.ّ.الأشــهـــر.الـعـربـيـة.سـم  ــتـه.الــعـــرب.قـــديــمـــا.ً.."..نــاتــِـق.."  ......؟؟..؟~*¤*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

رمضان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

رجب (( للتغيير بس ) )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نوارة :
ة=هــ
ة= ت
..!!!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*نعم يانواره الإجابه صحيحه* 

*.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........رمـــــــضـ  ــــــــــــان.....~*¤ô§ô**¤*~.*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نوارة 
ة = تاء التأنيث

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*السؤال الأخير* 
*حرفكم الــتـــــــــاء* 
*.الــســـؤال...أي.ّ.دولـــة.عـــاصـــمـــتــهــــا  .."..عـــشـــق.آبـــاد.."....؟.؟؟.* 

*بالإنتظاااااااااااار*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تركمانستان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تركمنستان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مبروكـــ نوارة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*واااو   نوارة * 

*هذي مو يد هذي  محرك نفااااث*


*مبروووووكــ* 

*لك لحد الآن تقييمين +  3000 نقطة تقييم*


*تستاهلين وعن جداره حبيبتي*

*وأنتهت جولتنا بفوز ساحق لنوارة* 

*وهي أول من يكمل حروف إسمه من المتسابقين*




*وأشوفكم بجوله جديده * 

*ياااارب يسلمكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

734 نقطة =( تقييم ) من عندي لنوارة على هذه المعلومات الرائعة 

تم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً للبادرة الجميلة ابتسام*

*نعم هي تستحق*

*(( ماشاء الله عليها ))  عن الحسد*

*وأنا سأبدأ في  تقييمك ِ نوارة متى ما صرت أتمكن من التقييم* 

*لاحقا ً خلال اليوم*


*وكذلك لا أنسى تقييم  العزيزة شوق المحبة لمشاركتها إيانا هذه الجوله*

*دمتم ســآآآآلــمـــيــن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الف الف الف* 

*مبروك  ابنتي* 

*نوارة الدنيا* 

*تستاهلي  كل النقاط  والفوز  بجدارة* 

*ومني انا ايضا  تقييمين  بمعدل  (1100)  نقطة* 

*اكرر  مبروك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* تستاهلين يالغاليه نواره* 
*ومشكور والدي العزيز*  
*معلوماتها مررره رهيبة*  
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ألف ألف ألف مبروك اختي نوارة 

انا ماحضرت هذه المسابقه لأني كنت نايم 

ولش تقييم على معلوماتش الرائعة جدا مني

انا تعجبت من الثقافة اولا والسرعه ثانيا 

الف مبروك نوارة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ألف ألف شكر للجميع

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الف مبروووووووك نوارة الدنيا
تم تقييمك بجدارة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مستعدين ؟.؟؟*

*نحط سؤال الإنطلاق  بعد دقايق   1:40*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــســـؤال........مـا.هـي.الـحـاسـيـة.الـتـي.’.تـ  عـد.ّ.الأقـل.فـعـالـيـة.بـيـن.*
*الـحـواس.الـخـمـس.فـي.جـسـم.الإنـسـان..؟.؟؟.* 

*الــشــم ّ  ،،، الــلــمــس ،،، الــنـــظـــر* 


*؟...؟؟...؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الــســـؤال........مـا.هـي.الـحـاسـيـة.الـتـي.’.تـ  عـد.ّ.الأقـل.فـعـالـيـة.بـيـن.*
> *الـحـواس.الـخـمـس.فـي.جـسـم.الإنـسـان..؟.؟؟.*  
> *الــشــم ّ ،،، الــلــمــس ،،، الــنـــظـــر*  
> 
> 
> *؟...؟؟...؟؟؟*



 لمس

----------


## looovely

ان شاء الله مستعدين,,مع إني بطيئة في الرد
                          :-(

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الــســـؤال........مـا.هـي.الـحـاسـيـة.الـتـي.’.تـ  عـد.ّ.الأقـل.فـعـالـيـة.بـيـن.*
> *الـحـواس.الـخـمـس.فـي.جـسـم.الإنـسـان..؟.؟؟.*  
> *الــشــم ّ ،،، الــلــمــس ،،، الــنـــظـــر*  
> 
> 
> *؟...؟؟...؟؟؟*



*تحياتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الشم

----------


## looovely

المس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو  شـــذى* 


*جواب  صحيح* 


*»**√.الــجــــــواب.........الـــــــــــشـــــــــــ  ـــم.ّ......*

*ويلا حرررفك ؟*


*اسمك يحتسب كذا  >>>  زهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله ..*
*اختار الحرف الاول (الـزاء)*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الــــســـؤال.......مــا.أكـــثــر.أنــواع.الأحــج  ـــار.الـكـــريــمـــة.هــشـــاشـــة.ً.....؟.؟.ணணஐஇ*

*الإجابه تبدأأ  بالــحرف   ((  ز ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *الــــســـؤال.......مــا.أكـــثــر.أنــواع.الأحــج  ـــار.الـكـــريــمـــة.هــشـــاشـــة.ً.....؟.؟.ணணஐஇ* 
> 
> *الإجابه تبدأأ بالــحرف (( ز ))*



زمرد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زمرد*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

زمرد

----------


## looovely

الزبرجد يمكن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جواب صحيح للوالد أبو طارق*  
*الـــجــــــواب.........الـــــزمـــــرد..".الـــز  بـــرجــــد."..ணணஐஇ* 
*وطبعا حرفنا القادم هو الـمـيــم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  الميم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العزيزة شـذى*

*الوالد أبو طارق تم ّ تقييمكما للإجابات السابقه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*»**.الــســـؤال........أكـبـر.بـركـان.فـي.الـمـجـمـوع  ـة.الـشـمـسـيـة.يـوجـد.فـي.كـوكـب.((....))...؟.؟؟.* 

*حرفكم الـمـيـم*

----------


## looovely

المريخ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المشتري*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

المريخ

----------


## 7mammah

> المريخ



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الجواب صحيح وهو جواب السبق لك*

*واختاريللنا حرف يلا*

*اسمك كذا >>> لوفلي*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال........أكـبـر.بـركـان.فـي.الـمـجـمـوع  ـة.الـشـمـسـيـة.يـوجـد.فـي.كـوكـب.((....))...؟.؟؟.*  
> 
> *حرفكم الـمـيـم*



 
*بوكل الكمبيوتر  وتوقف للحظات*

----------


## looovely

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
      وأخيراً جى دووووووووري تعبت,,خخخخ
     أول حرف اللام,,

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*»**.الــســـؤال........فـي.أي.ّ.مـديـنـة.تـوفـي.الـشـ  اعـر..نــزار.الــقـــبــانــي..؟.؟؟.* 


*الـــــلام  حرفـــــــكـــــــــــــــــم*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال........فـي.أي.ّ.مـديـنـة.تـوفـي.الـشـ  اعـر..نــزار.الــقـــبــانــي..؟.؟؟.*  
> 
> 
> *الـــــلام حرفـــــــكـــــــــــــــــم*



 
لندن

----------


## looovely

لبنان

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

لندن

----------


## 7mammah

> لندن



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جواب صحيح والدي*

*ويتم تقييم الإجابة* 


*والسؤال الآتي في حرف الـمـيـم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*¯−**ـ‗_ღالـــســـــؤال......أكــمـــل.المقوله.الشهيرة..:..  "..رأس.الـحــكـــمـــة.....؟...؟؟ـღ_‗ـ−¯«*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *¯−**ـ‗_ღالـــســـــؤال......أكــمـــل.المقوله.الشهيرة..:..  "..رأس.الـحــكـــمـــة.....؟...؟؟ـღ_‗ـ−¯«*



 مخافة الله

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *¯−**ـ‗_ღالـــســـــؤال......أكــمـــل.المقوله.الشهيرة..:..  "..رأس.الـحــكـــمـــة.....؟...؟؟ـღ_‗ـ−¯«*



مخافة الله

----------


## looovely

مخافة الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الحمن الرحيم* 


*إجابات صحيحه والسبق   لوالدي*

*وسيتم التقييم بعد قليل*

*وسؤالنا الآتي في حرف الحـــاء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.الــســـؤال....’يــطــلـــق.عــلـى.شـــدة.الــنــ  ـدم.عــلـى.مــا.فـــات..؟.؟؟.*

*الـحــرف  حــــااااااء*

----------


## looovely

حسرة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *.الــســـؤال....’يــطــلـــق.عــلـى.شـــدة.الــنــ  ـدم.عــلـى.مــا.فـــات..؟.؟؟.* 
> 
> *الـحــرف حــــااااااء*



 حسرة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

حسرة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*looovely  إجابه سريعه  وصحيحه* 

*ونرجع لحرفك الـــــلام من جديد*

*السؤال الآتي  في حرف الـــــلام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*»**.الــســـؤال.....مـــاذا.’.تــســـمــى.الــلـــحــ  ـمـــة.فــي.آخـــر.الــحـــلـــق..؟.؟؟.*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال.....مـــاذا.’.تــســـمــى.الــلـــحــ  ـمـــة.فــي.آخـــر.الــحـــلـــق..؟.؟؟.*



 لغلوغ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لهاة

----------


## looovely

اللهاة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال.....مـــاذا.’.تــســـمــى.الــلـــحــ  ـمـــة.فــي.آخـــر.الــحـــلـــق..؟.؟؟.*



 
اللهاة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي  هيدي إمكن عاميه كلمتك*

*والجواب  عندي   لــهــاة  كما ذكرت عززتي  شـــذى* 


*والتقييم يذهب لشذى ونرجع لحرفها الــ  (( ز ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  اعترف  * 

*ومبروك لشذى * 

*نفس الشي  كلووا   واحد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يبارك بعمرك عمو العزيز*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*־͡‾..¸**.@.الــســـؤال......’.يــطــلــق.عــلــى.الــوقــت  .قــلــيــلا.ً.كــان.أم.كــثــيــرا.ً....؟.؟*

*(( ز ))*

----------


## looovely

زمن

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *־͡‾..¸**.@.الــســـؤال......’.يــطــلــق.عــلــى.الــوقــت  .قــلــيــلا.ً.كــان.أم.كــثــيــرا.ً....؟.؟* 
> 
> *(( ز ))*



 زمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *־͡‾..¸**.@.الــســـؤال......’.يــطــلــق.عــلــى.الــوقــت  .قــلــيــلا.ً.كــان.أم.كــثــيــرا.ً....؟.؟* 
> 
> *(( ز ))*



زمن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*looovely  برافو إجابة السبق والإجابه صحيحه عزيزتي*

*تــم ّ تـقـيـيـمـك*

*والآن مع آخر ســـؤال في الــــــلام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*»**.الــســـؤال...إســــم.مـــن.أســــمـــاء.الــفـــ  ضـــة..؟.؟؟.* 


*الــــــــلام*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال...إســــم.مـــن.أســــمـــاء.الــفـــ  ضـــة..؟.؟؟.*  
> 
> 
> *الــــــــلام*



لجين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لازورد*

----------


## looovely

لجين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ختامها مســكــ مع إجابة عزيزتي لؤلؤة الصحيحة* 

*سيتم تقييمك ِ لاحقا ً عزيزتي* 
*.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».الــجــــــواب.......لــــــــجـــــــــيــــــــ  ن...*  
*وسيتم تقييم الجميع كذلك للمشاركه عند بدء جولة مابعد الغد* 
*لماذا مابعد الغد* 
*عشان علي دين أسدده لنوارة لازم أقيمها*  
*وتاخذوا راحه بكره*  
*الله يعطيكم العافيه المجموعه الطيبه اللي شاركتني جولة هذه الفترة*  
*الوالد أبوطارق* 
*شــذى*  
*لؤلؤة*  
*loovely*  
*أتمنى رؤيتكم في ماتبقى من جولات*  
*دمتم سآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*كانت مسابقة ممتعة  وتقاسمنا التقييم* 

*وانا سعيد  لفوز الجميع* 

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## looovely

مبرووووووووووووك لؤلؤة تستاهلي غناتي 
                                             وانتي كذلك أنووووووونة تستحقي التقيم لمجهودك 
                                                           واستمتعت بمشاركتي مع شذاوي ولؤلؤة
                                                                      والوالد العزيز أبو طارق 
                                                                     يسلموووو أنونة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

سنفتقد جولتك الرائعة يوم غد
الى الملتقى مابعد غد
تحية معطرة بالياسمين
دمتي بود...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*تشكري ابنتي* 
*العفو والدي العزيز*

*أنين* 
*مابحب اسمي باللون البني* 
*كانت مسابقة ممتعة وتقاسمنا التقييم* 
*الحمدلله أن نالت إعجابكم وأستمتعتم* 
*وانا سعيد لفوز الجميع* 

*ياطيب القلب*  
*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* 

*يسـلـّـمـك ربي* 

*ابو طارق* 

*الله يخليلك طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> مبرووووووووووووك لؤلؤة تستاهلي غناتي 
> 
> وانتي كذلك أنووووووونة تستحقي التقيم لمجهودك 
> واستمتعت بمشاركتي مع شذاوي ولؤلؤة
> والوالد العزيز أبو طارق 
> 
> يسلموووو أنونة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلميلي  لووفلي أشكرك ِ  على الكلام الحلو*

*ولاعدمت تواجدكم*

----------


## 7mammah

> سنفتقد جولتك الرائعة يوم غد
> 
> الى الملتقى مابعد غد
> تحية معطرة بالياسمين
> 
> دمتي بود...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وأنا راح يوحشني تواجدكم وحلاوة تفاعلكم معي دائما ً*

*إلى الملتقى عزيزتي  وبالتوفيق  لؤلؤة* 

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كانت منافسه راائعه وفريده من نوعها*
*لتوااجد اخوات عزيزات مثل :*
*لوفلي و لؤلؤة نجفيه*
*وتوااجد عمي العزيز ابو طاارق*
*كل الشكر لج انين ع الافكار الرااائعه*
*وبانتظاار المنافسات الجايه*
*ومبروك لـ لؤلؤة الفوووز*
*تحياااااااااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عن جد منافسه حلوه بينكم والأهم أنها مسابقه تجمع بين الثقافه بالمعلومات*

*وتقوية قدراتكم على السرعه  وكذلك تقوية سرعة حضور المعلومه* 

*أشكرك ِ شـذى على الكلام الحلو  وعلى مشاركتك ِ الفعاله في المسابقه*

*وأبقلد على كلامك وأبقول  لا خلا ولاعدم  من تواجدكم* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حتى الآن يتبقى للعزيزة نواره  ( 3 ) تـقـيـيـمـات* 

*وطبعا لن تكون هناك مسابقه اليوم  حتى يتسنى لي متابعة* 

*مسابقاتي الأخرى وأقوم بتقييمها*

*لكن إذا أحببتم طرح أسئلة من عندكم هنا يمكنكم  طرح أسئلة سواء* 

*على شكل مسابقه او لا*

*ومن بكره نرجع لمسابقتنا هذه* 

دمتم سـآآآلـمـيـن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يتبقى لـنوارة تـقـيـيـ 2 ـمــان  في هذه المسابقه*

*للتذكـــيــر*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مبروك نوارة مرة اخرى

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسابقة حلوة ومبرووك نوارة 
بنتظار الجديد
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تبقى لنوارة تـقـيــ 1 ـيــم واحــد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته فطومه* 

*فطومه (  ) يلا ترى نوارة بنسويللها احتفال*  
*يعني جهزيللنا فساتين من القسم عندك ِ* 
*والمشويات والحلى من شذاوي من القسم حقها* 
*مشكوره فطومه لمرور ومفتقدينش هني بقسم المسابقات*  
*بس أكيد مشغوله*  
*أجمل تحيه فطومه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم بالـكـامـل لــِـ نـــوارة* 



*ونتمنى نشوفها بالقادم من الجولات * 

*دمتم سآآلمين*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يبارك بيكم حبايبي 
وكل واحد فيكم يقدر يسويها 
بس شوية تركيز 
مو صعبة ابد
للاسف ما راح اقدر اتواجد بهالفترة 
لاني بكرا عندي زواج ويوم الثلاثاء راح نتوجه لسوريا 
راح توحشوني عن جد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نواره  معقوله  :(  !!!*

*الصراحه كنتي  معطية للمسابقه رووعه خاصه بنكهة تواجدك ِ*

*طيب قوليلهم مابروح * 

*عن جد لا  لا مقدر اصدق*

*شيء  محزن بالنسبه لي*

*بس بقولك ِ مبرووك الزواج*

*وتروحي وتجيللنا بالسلامه نواره*

*:(*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعزائي في جولة هذه الفترة سأطرح ( 6 ) أسئلة  لأن هذه المسابقة تؤثر على تقييمي لمسابقاتي الأخرى وتؤخرها ، ولكني بالـ ( 6 ) أسئلة تركت لكم الفرصه لإكمال حروف أسمائكم إن أحببتم .. نعم هي فرصه ضيقه لكن كما قالت عزيزتنا نوارة  مو صعبه أبد* 

*وسأجعل هذه المسابقه  بين يوم ويوم  ابتداء ً من يوم بعد غـد ٍ* 

*حتى أستطيع متابعة المسابقات الأخرى* 

*نبدأ الـ 4:30*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*..√..الــــســـــــؤال...مــا.مـعـنـى.."..الـبــؤس  ـــاء..".،.فـي.الـروايـة.الـشـهـيـرة.الـبـؤسـاء*
*.لـفـيـكـتـور.هـوجـو.؟..؟؟√..* 

*  خـــيــــارات و طـــمـــاطــــم* 

**  الــفــقـــراء الــمــســـاكــيــن*

**  الــتــعـــســـاء الـذيـن لـم تـتـحـقـق أمـانـيـهـم فـي الـحـيـاة*

**  الــشـــجـــعـــان الأقــــويــــاء* 

*؟....؟....؟      ؟....؟....؟         ؟....؟....؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *..√..الــــســـــــؤال...مــا.مـعـنـى.."..الـبــؤس  ـــاء..".،.فـي.الـروايـة.الـشـهـيـرة.الـبـؤسـاء*
> *.لـفـيـكـتـور.هـوجـو.؟..؟؟√..*  
> *خـــيــــارات و طـــمـــاطــــم*  
> ** الــفــقـــراء الــمــســـاكــيــن* 
> ** الــتــعـــســـاء الـذيـن لـم تـتـحـقـق أمـانـيـهـم فـي الـحـيـاة* 
> ...



التعساء الذين لم تتحقق امانيهم في الحياة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإجابه غير صحيحه عزيزتي لؤلؤة * 

*تبقى لك ِ محاوله فقط من بين خيارين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الشجعان الاقوياء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة*

وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي

*.√..الــــــجــــــــواب.........الــــشــــــجـــ  ـعــــــــان...شــــديــدي.الــــبـــــأس...√.@.* 

*الـبـؤسـاء فـي رواية " الـبـؤساء " لفكتور هوجو تعني الشجعان وهي كلمة مأخوذة من البؤس والبأس ، أي شديد البأس* 

*حرررفك ؟.؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفقراء المساكين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بإنتظار حرفك ِ لؤلؤة*


*ابتسام تمت الإجابه على السؤال*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 
> وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي 
> *.√..الــــــجــــــــواب.........الــــشــــــجـــ  ـعــــــــان...شــــديــدي.الــــبـــــأس...√.@.*  
> *الـبـؤسـاء فـي رواية " الـبـؤساء " لفكتور هوجو تعني الشجعان وهي كلمة مأخوذة من البؤس والبأس ، أي شديد البأس*  
> 
> *حرررفك ؟.؟*



هالمرة ابدي بالمقلوب من حرف التاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».الــســـؤال...مـا.هـو.الـحـيـوان.الـذي.أثـبـتـت.ا  لـتـجـارب.*
*أن.جـهـاز.الـمـنـاعـه.لـديـه.يـقـتـل.فـيـروس.الإيـ  دز....؟.؟؟.*

*؟...؟؟؟*

*الــتــــاء حــرفـــكـــم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عندي مشكلة في الإنترنت 
الظاهر لن أكمل المسابقة 
... بســ إن شاء الله المشكلة تحل بأسرع وقت علشان أشاركــ معاكم 

إلى اللقاء

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

التمساح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لؤلؤة هل تعانين أنتي أيضا ً من بطء في الانترنت ؟.*

*هل تقترحون أن نتوقف ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

> التمساح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والجواب صحيح برافو عليكي*  
*ولكن يبدو أن بقية الأعضاء يعانون من بطء في التصفح والأنترنت* 
*سيتم ّ التقييم عزيزتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *لؤلؤة هل تعانين أنتي أيضا ً من بطء في الانترنت ؟.* 
> 
> *هل تقترحون أن نتوقف ؟*



 
بصراحة نعم قليلا

برأيي نتوقف لعدم وجود عدد كافي من الاعضاء
فالمسابقة تكون باردة وبدون حماسة 
برأيي تؤجل الى النايت شفت
والقرار اكيد يرجع لك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فعلا ً ليس هناك أعضاء فأنا أفتقد لتواجد نوارة والوالد أبو طارق * 

*وكذلك ابتسام السهم لديه مشكله في الأنترنت*

*إذن أوافق على إقتراحك ِ يا لؤلؤة*

*تبقى لك ِ تقييم عزيزتي*

*تحيآآآآتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحمد لله رجعت سرعة الإنترنت بســ يمكن أفقدها في أي لحظة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انا ايضا افتقد الوالد محمود سعد والعزيزات لوفلي وشذى الزهراء
ونوارة ان شاء الله تروح وترجع بالسلامة

شكرا لجهودك غاليتي انين
تحياتي القلبية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أووووووووووووه توقفتـ المسابقة 
يالله خيرها في غيرها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سنتوقف يا ابتسام السهم سأعمل بإقتراح لؤلؤة فالأنترنت فعلا ً به مشكله*

*على فكره حتى أنا بطيء النت عندي بشكل غريب  اهاههاه*

*يعني الأحسن نواصل بالليل*

*دمتم بخير أعزائي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الظاهر بعد أن تعافى كمبيوتري إنتقلت العدوى إلى كمبيوترشـــ أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وشكرا ً لقلبك ِ الطيب وشهامتك ِ لؤلؤة* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 


*سأطرح  ( 6 ) أسئلة  في هذه الفترة*

*نبدأ  1:30*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال.......أي.ّ.الــفـــكـ  ــيــن.يــتــحـــرك.عــــنـــد.الــكـــلام...؟؟..؟  ~*¤ô§ô¤*~.* 

*الـفـك السفلي .......... الفك العلوي ............. الفكين معا ً*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال.......أي.ّ.الــفـــكـ  ــيــن.يــتــحـــرك.عــــنـــد.الــكـــلام...؟؟..؟  ~*¤ô§ô¤*~.*  
> 
> *الـفـك السفلي .......... الفك العلوي ............. الفكين معا ً*



 السفلي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال.......أي.ّ.الــفـــكـ  ــيــن.يــتــحـــرك.عــــنـــد.الــكـــلام...؟؟..؟  ~*¤ô§ô¤*~.*  
> 
> *الـفـك السفلي .......... الفك العلوي ............. الفكين معا ً*



 
السفلي

----------


## شوق المحبة

الفك الـ س ـفلي ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( الوالد أبوطارق ) الـجـواب صـحيـح  و لك السبق فـي الإجـابـة* 
.@.~*¤ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........الـــــفـــ  ــك.ّ..الأســــــــفـــــــل..~*¤ô§ô¤*~.
*وتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزي الوالد*

*كذلك تم ّ تقييم  لؤلؤة نجفية عن آخر سؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد  حرف الميم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@.**ﬗΦΞ؛ٌ√.…الـــــســــــؤال.......مــا..إســـم.الـفــ  يــل.الـذي.أتـى.بـه.أبــرهــة.لـهــدم.الــكــعـــب  ــه..؟؟..-….√؛ٌΞΦﬗ.*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

محمود

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *.@.**ﬗΦΞ؛ٌ√.…الـــــســــــؤال.......مــا..إســـم.الـفــ  يــل.الـذي.أتـى.بـه.أبــرهــة.لـهــدم.الــكــعـــب  ــه..؟؟..-….√؛ٌΞΦﬗ.*



 محمود

----------


## looovely

محمود

----------


## 7mammah

> محمود



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*


*وحرفك ؟؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

التاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*.@.۩||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....أكـــمـــل.هــذه.الــعــبــ  ارة.الــمــشــهــورة..".تــاج.الــمـــروءة..الـ(..  ...).."....؟.؟.؟_‗ـ**−]|| ۩ ۩..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*التواضع*

----------


## looovely

التواضع

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.@.۩||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....أكـــمـــل.هــه.الــعــبــا  رة.الــمــشــهــورة..".تــاج.الــمـــروءة..الـ(...  ..).."....؟.؟.؟_‗ـ**−]|| ۩ ۩..*



*التواضع*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

التواضع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *التواضع*



 
*بـرافـو ( شــذى ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ـ..الــــســــؤال.....أي.ّ.كــوكـــب.تــشـــرق.فـي  ـه.الـشــمــس.مـن.الـمــغـــرب.؟..*


*حـــرفـــكـــم (( ز ))*

----------


## looovely

زحل

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *™§][xـ..الــــســــؤال.....أي.ّ.كــوكـــب.تــشـــرق.فـ  يـه.الـشــمــس.مـن.الـمــغـــرب.؟..؟؟ـx][§™Ϡ*
> 
> 
> 
> *حـــرفـــكـــم (( ز ))*



 زحل

----------


## شوق المحبة

زحل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *ـ..الــــســــؤال.....أي.ّ.كــوكـــب.تــشـــرق.فـي  ـه.الـشــمــس.مـن.الـمــغـــرب.؟..*
> 
> 
> 
> *حـــرفـــكـــم (( ز ))*



 
الزهرة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بعتذر أعاد جهازي التشغيل من نفسه* 


*بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*Ϡ₡™§][xـ..الــــجـــــــواب.........كــــــوكـــــب...ال  ــــــزهــــــــره...*

*حرفك ِ ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الفاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ஹஹஇ.@.الـــســـــؤال....مــا.إســـم.أكـــبــر.نــهـــر.ب  ــأوربــــا.؟..؟؟.இஹஹ*

----------


## looovely

فكتوريا

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *ஹஹஇ.@.الـــســـــؤال....مــا.إســـم.أكـــبــر.نــهـــر.ب  ــأوربــــا.؟..؟؟.இஹஹ*



 الفولغا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفولغا..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الفولغا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( شـذى ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*ஹஹஇ.@.الـــجـــــواب............الـــــــفـــــــولـــــ  ــجــــــــــا...இஹஹ*

*حرفك ِ ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

أنين ابنتي  انا  الفائز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بعتذر السبق للوالد محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الهاء اكييد*

----------


## looovely

يووووووووو عفر صايرة اخبص واجد,,مو كأن الوالد محمود أجاب أول أنين
                                               شكلك ما نتبهتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اي صحيح له الحق والفوز..*
*عفوااا الاختيار لابو طاارق..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حصل  خير  ياجماعة* 

*واتنازل عن التقييم الى   ابنتي  شذى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا عزيزي ابو طارق لك التقييم اشكر لطفك..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعتذر  الجواب للوالد ابو طارق* 

*واكيد حرفه  الميم*

*وهذا السؤال ماقبل الأخير في حرف الميم*


*استعداد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنا أحلها لكم*

*تم ّ تقييم الأثنين  * 

*واستعدااد لسؤال حرف الميم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*..√..الــــــســــــــــــــــــؤال.......نـــــبـ  ـي..’.لـــقـــِّـــب..بــإبـــــن.الـــمــــــــاء  .،.مــــن.هـــــو.؟..؟؟√*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*موسى عليه السلام*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

موسى

----------


## looovely

موسى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( شــذى) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي بعد قليل*


*واختاري حرفك ِ لسؤالنا الأخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مبروك للجميع * 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الهاء..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*»**.الــســـؤال......بــلـــد.أوربي.تــحـــكـــمـــه.  نــســـاء.مـــنــذ.الــقـــرن.الــتـــاســـع.عـــش  ـــر..؟.؟؟.* 


حرررررفكم الــهـــاء

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال......بــلـــد.أوربي.تــحـــكـــمـــه.  نــســـاء.مـــنــذ.الــقـــرن.الــتـــاســـع.عـــش  ـــر..؟.؟؟.*  
> 
> 
> حرررررفكم الــهـــاء



 هولندا

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال......بــلـــد.أوربي.تــحـــكـــمـــه.  نــســـاء.مـــنــذ.الــقـــرن.الــتـــاســـع.عـــش  ـــر..؟.؟؟.*  
> 
> 
> حرررررفكم الــهـــاء



 
هولندا

----------


## looovely

اعتقد هولندا

----------


## المتحير

هولندا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*برافو والدي أبو طارق جواب صحيح* 
*تم التقييم* 

*Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــجــــــواب.......هــــــــــــــولــــــــنــ  ــــــدا...*  

*ونختم جولتنا بإعتذار مني لكم جميعا ً على البطـء عندي بالنت*  
*وإنقطاع النت أثناء طرح الأسئلة* 
*تبقى لي تقييم لووفلي ع المشاركه*  
*وإن شاء الله من بعد غد نخليها بين يوم ويوم*  

*الشكر لكم جميعا ً المجموعه الطيبه اللي شاركتني* 
*الوالد أبوطارق* 
*شذى الزهراء* 
*لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*لووفلي* 
*شوق المحبة*

*المتحيـّـر* 
*ودمتم سـآآآلــمــيــن*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شكرا لجهودك انين
مبروك لجميع المشاركين في الجولة
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## looovely

مع إني فاشلة بس استمتعت بالمنافسة
                    مبروك للفايزين,,جميعاً
                    مصحوب الشكر لأنين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مسابقة حلوه يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي ومبروك للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

> هولندا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*تم تقييمك ع المشاركة* 


*عزيزتي لؤلؤة  دمتي بألف خير والشكر لك ِ كذلك على  المشاركه الرائعه*

*تسلمولي جميعا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

> مسابقة حلوه يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي ومبروك للجميع



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا عزيزتي* * عيووون وطلـّـتـك ِ الحلوه زادتها رونقا ً وحلاوة * 

*يارب يخليكي ليا*
*تم ّ تقييم عيون لحضورها المشرّف*  
*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعد هذه الجولة سنخوض هذه المسابقه بين يوم ويوم يعني غدا ً لن تكون هناك مسابقة*

* حروف ويوم بعد غد ٍ " الأربعاء " هناك مسابقة حروف وهكذا*

*جولة جديده أطرح فيها  ( 6 ) أســـئـــلــــة* 

*نـبـــدأ  الـســـاعـــه  4:30*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ســـؤال الإنـطـــلاقـــة لـهـذه الـجـــولـــه* 


*الـــســـــؤال......مــا.هـي.الألـوان.الـتـي.لا.يـ  سـتـطـيـع.تـمـيـيـزهـا.الـمـصـاب..بـعـمـى.الألـوان  ...؟.؟.؟][||*


*(الأحمر والأصفر) ...  (الأحمر والأخضر) ...  (الأحمر والأزرق)*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ســـؤال الإنـطـــلاقـــة لـهـذه الـجـــولـــه*  
> 
> *الـــســـــؤال......مــا.هـي.الألـوان.الـتـي.لا.يـ  سـتـطـيـع.تـمـيـيـزهـا.الـمـصـاب..بـعـمـى.الألـوان  ...؟.؟.؟][||* 
> 
> 
> *(الأحمر والأصفر) ... (الأحمر والأخضر) ... (الأحمر والأزرق)*



 
الاحمر والاخضر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أحمر وأخضر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حرفك لؤلؤة*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ابدأ بحرف النون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــســـؤال....مـا.هـو.الـحـيـوان.الـوحـيـد.الـذي.  يـسـتـطـيـع.إخـراج.مـعـدتـه.إلـى.الـخـارج...؟.؟.؟…*

*حـــرفـــكـــم الـــنـــون*

----------


## looovely

نجم البحر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نجم البحر

----------


## المتحير

نجم البحر

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الــســـؤال....مـا.هـو.الـحـيـوان.الـوحـيـد.الـذي.  يـسـتـطـيـع.إخـراج.مـعـدتـه.إلـى.الـخـارج...؟.؟.؟…* 
> 
> *حـــرفـــكـــم الـــنـــون*



 
نجم البحر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بـرافـو ( looovely ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*حرفك ِ لووفلي  ؟*

----------


## looovely

حرف اللام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــســـؤال....مـا.هـي.الجملة.التي.نقولها.دائما.وت  تكون.من.اربع.وعشرين.حرفا.بدون.نقاط.؟؟..؟~*¤*


*حرفكم الـــــلام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## المتحير

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الــســـؤال....مـا.هـي.الجملة.التي.نقولها.دائما.وت  تكون.من.اربع.وعشرين.حرفا.بدون.نقاط.؟؟..؟~*¤* 
> 
> 
> *حرفكم الـــــلام*



لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو ابتسام السهم جواب صحيح  سيتم تقييمك*

*واختار حرفك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الألف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــن.كـــم.عـــن  ـــصـــر.يــتــكـــون.الــــدم.ّ.....؟؟..؟~*¤

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أربعه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اربعة

----------


## looovely

اثنين

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> ¤*~الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مـــن.كـــم.عـــن  ـــصـــر.يــتــكـــون.الــــدم.ّ.....؟؟..؟~*¤



اربع

----------


## المتحير

اثنين

----------


## looovely

:-)>>فاشلة في العلمي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الإجابة صحيحه ابتسام السهم* 


*.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........أربــــــــ  ـ4ــــــــع..عـــــنـــــاصـــــر..~*¤ô§ô¤*~.*

*أربـــ4ــع عـنـاصـر يـتـكـون مـنـهـا الـــدم ّ  هـي  الكريات الحمراء ، الـكـريـات الـبـيـضـاء ، الـبـلازمـا ، و الـصـفـائـح الـدمـويـة*

*و*

*حرفك ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الباء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مــــا.مـــعـــنــى.  كـــلـــمـــة...(..الإنــجـــيــل..)...؟؟..؟~*¤*

*لا أدري هل طرحته في مسابقتك كلمات ومعاني*

----------


## المتحير

بشارة او بشرى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بشارة مفرحة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بشارة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الـــــــســـــــــؤال........مــــا.مـــعـــنــى.  كـــلـــمـــة...(..الإنــجـــيــل..)...؟؟..؟~*¤* 
> 
> *لا أدري هل طرحته في مسابقتك كلمات ومعاني*



بشارة مفرحة

----------


## looovely

بشارة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*المتحير برافو عليك صح جوابك وكذلك الاجوبه من الأعزاء*

*.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.الــــــجــــــــــواب..........الــــــبــ  ــــشــــــــــــــــارة.....~*¤ô§ô**¤*~.*  
*ولكن لك السبق* 
*سيتم تقييمك* 
*و* 
*حرفك ؟*

----------


## المتحير

العين وبالتوفيق للجميع بالمرة القادمة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف من إسمكــ 
المتحير

----------


## المتحير

الحاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السؤال ماقبل الأخير*


*الـــســـــؤال.....مــا.مـــثــنــى.كـــلـــمـــة.  .."..عـــــصـــــا.."..؟؟.؟][||*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عصوان

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عصوان 
لكن ليس من حروف إسمه (( المتحير ))

----------


## المتحير

غيرت حاء

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *السؤال ماقبل الأخير* 
> 
> 
> *الـــســـــؤال.....مــا.مـــثــنــى.كـــلـــمـــة.  .."..عـــــصـــــا.."..؟؟.؟][||*



عصوان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههه نخليها حصوان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة فرحتيني بوجودك ِ والإجابه صح  ولك ِ السبق*

*يتم تقييمك ِ*

*ابتسام ليس شرطا ً اختيار حرف من حروف الاسم * 

*وهو اختار العين* 

*والآن ماذا تختارللنا نوارة*

----------


## looovely

اني بعد ويه نوارة نخليها حصوان ولا تزعلو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ح 
عشان خاطر المتحير

----------


## المتحير

> ح 
> عشان خاطر المتحير



 مشكورة نوراة :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السؤال الأخير* 

*حرف الـحــــــاء*

*»**.الــســـؤال...ســـورة.فــي.الــقـــرآن.الــكـــري  ــم.ورد.فـــيــهـــا.ذكــــر.الــذبـــــاب..؟.؟؟.*

----------


## looovely

الحج

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الحجر

جينا متأخرين لحقنا على آخر سؤال

----------


## المتحير

الحج

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحج 

النتـــ بدى يخرف :embarrest:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأخير*  
> *حرف الـحــــــاء* 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال...ســـورة.فــي.الــقـــرآن.الــكـــري  ــم.ورد.فـــيــهـــا.ذكــــر.الــذبـــــاب..؟.؟؟.*



 
الحج

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأخير*  
> *حرف الـحــــــاء* 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال...ســـورة.فــي.الــقـــرآن.الــكـــري  ــم.ورد.فـــيــهـــا.ذكــــر.الــذبـــــاب..؟.؟؟.*



برافووو   looovely 
يا ايها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له ان الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له وان يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه ضعف الطالب والمطلوب 

*سورة الحج الآية   ((73))*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو  عزيزتي لووفلي  الجواب  صحيح*

*Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».الــجــــــواب.......الــــــــــــــحـــــــــــ  ــــــــج...*


*أشكر الجميع مشاركتي والصراحه انبسطت أنو شفت ببعض الأحيان أثناء هذه الجوله عدد المتواجدين ( 9 )*

*لنا جوله ليلية*

*لكن بالغد لاتوجد مسابقه*

*بعد الغد توجد مسابقه  ، وهكذا*

*تحياتي لكم جميعا ً*

----------


## looovely

مشكووووووره أنين يعطيك العافية 
موصول شكري للأعضاء كانت منافسة قوية وحلوه
وحنا كلنا فايزين,,مافي أحد خسران في المسابقة
أشك أن الكيبورد يوم من الأيام بينكسر
تحياتي لكم جميعاً

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*على المسابقات الجميلة اليوم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*سأقوم بتقييم جميع من تواجد وشاركــ* 
*الوالد العزيز أبو طارق وإضافته الرائعه " كنت أعرف أنه سيضيف على هذا السؤال بالذات "* 
*وأخي سيء الحظ ابن محمد وعلي* 
*سأقوم بتقييمهم بالغد إن شاء الله*  
*وسلامتكم*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مبروك للفائزين
وحظ اوفر لبقية المتسابقين
خصوصا اللي يعانون من مشكلة في النت _مثلي_
شكرا لجهودك انين
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

اووووو كتبنا الحجر  امبدل الحج اضيفت ر آخر شيء 
طيب وحتى لو كتبت الحج متأخر

مبروك لوفلي

----------


## المتحير

مبروك للفائزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جوله جديده من ( 6 ) أسئلة* 

*نـبـــدأ  الـســـاعـــه  1:30 إن شاء الله*

----------


## المتحير

يلا بأننتظار  بدء الجولة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *جوله جديده من ( 6 ) أسئلة*  
> 
> *نـبـــدأ الـســـاعـــه 1:30 إن شاء الله*



جاري الانتظار 
واتمنى النت مايعلق عندي مثل الظهر  :wacko:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جولة ( 2 )*

*( 6 ) أسئلة*

*سـؤال الـبـدء*

*الـــســـــؤال......مـا.هــي.الــدولـة.الـوحـيـدة.  الـتـي.لايـتـغـيـر.فـيـهـا.مـوعـد.الإفـطـار.*
*فـي.رمـضـان.صـيـفـا.ً.و.شـتـاء.ً.؟؟.؟][||*

*اوغـــنـــدا ...... اثـيـوبـيـــا ...... غـــانـــا*

*؟                 ؟                     ؟*

*لـلـمـسـاعـدة الـدولـة ’تـسـمـى " سـويـسـرا " أفــريــقـــيـــا*
*لـلـمـسـاعـدة الـدولـه هـي نـفـسـهـا الـدولـه الـتـي كـانـت بـريـطـانـيـا تـنـوي إقـامـة دولـة لـلـيـهـود عـلـيـهـا قـبـل أن تـقـرر إقـامـة دولـة إسـرائـيـل فـي فـلـسـطـيـن*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *جولة ( 2 )* 
> *( 6 ) أسئلة* 
> *سـؤال الـبـدء* 
> *الـــســـــؤال......مـا.هــي.الــدولـة.الـوحـيـدة.  الـتـي.لايـتـغـيـر.فـيـهـا.مـوعـد.الإفـطـار.*
> *فـي.رمـضـان.صـيـفـا.ً.و.شـتـاء.ً.؟؟.؟][||* 
> *اوغـــنـــدا ...... اثـيـوبـيـــا ...... غـــانـــا* 
> *؟ ؟ ؟* 
> ...



اوغندا

----------


## 7mammah

> اوغندا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*حرفك ِ عزيزتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *بـرافـو ( لؤلؤة نجفية ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة*  
> *وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي* 
> 
> *حرفك ِ عزيزتي*



 
آسفة جدا النت علق عندي  :sad2: 
حرف النون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@..۩۩.||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....مــرض.مـن.الأمــراض*

*.’.يـعـرف.بـــِـ.."..داء.الـمـلـوك.."...،.مــا.هــ  و...؟.‗ـ−]||.۩۩..*

----------


## looovely

نقرس

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *.@..۩۩.||[−ـ‗_.الــــســـؤال.....مــرض.مـن.الأمــراض* 
> 
> *.’.يـعـرف.بـــِـ.."..داء.الـمـلـوك.."...،.مــا.هــ  و...؟.‗ـ−]||.۩۩..*



 
النقرس

----------


## المتحير

النقرس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بـرافـو ( looovely ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة 

*.@..۩۩.||[−ـ‗_.الـــجـــــواب....الــــــنـــــــقــــــــــ  ــــرس.ـ−]||.۩۩..* 

وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار انين والحرف

----------


## looovely

أنونه حرف اللام الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*طيب حرف الـــلام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*»**.الــســـؤال.....أيــن.يــقـــع.مـــركـــز.وكـــال  ـــة.الأنــبـــاء.الــعـــالـــمـــيــة.."..رويـــ  تـــر.."...؟.؟؟.*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*اتوقع لندن<<< محد يعيب اذا غلط*


*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## looovely

يمكن لندن

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *»**.الــســـؤال.....أيــن.يــقـــع.مـــركـــز.وكـــال  ـــة.الأنــبـــاء.الــعـــالـــمـــيــة.."..رويـــ  تـــر.."...؟.؟؟.*



 
لندن

----------


## المتحير

لندن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( أيلول ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*ǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».الــجــــــواب.......لـــــــــــــنـــــــــدن..  . **

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*أختاريللنا حرف عزيزتي  أيـلـــول*

----------


## المتحير

يلا ايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اممممم

حرف الفاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وسؤال حرف الـفــــاء*



*ஹஹஇ.@.الــســـؤال.....مــا.هــو.الــكــائــن.الــحـــي.ّ  .الــذي.لــيــس.لــه.فــــم.ّ.....؟..؟؟.இஹஹ*

----------


## المتحير

الفراشة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

الفراشة

----------


## 7mammah

> االافعة



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حرفنه هو الـفــاء*

*والأفعى لها فم وياااا كبر فمها تبلع حتى  الجاموس*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *وسؤال حرف الـفــــاء* 
> 
> 
> 
> *ஹஹஇ.@.الــســـؤال.....مــا.هــو.الــكــائــن.الــحـــي.ّ  .الــذي.لــيــس.لــه.فــــم.ّ.....؟..؟؟.இஹஹ*



 
فراشة

----------


## looovely

الفراشة

----------


## المتحير

انا في منتدى ثاني بغيت اكتب افعة وجيت هنيه وكتبت بالغلط

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الفراشة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*بـرافـو ( أيلول ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم  بعد قليل عـزيـزتـي*

*و*

*أختاريللنا حرف  يلا*

----------


## looovely

النت بطيء:-(

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

هيييييييييييه
صعب

يللا نحط حرف اللام

----------


## 7mammah

> النت بطيء:-(



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صادقه عزيزتي  لووفلي  النت مرره بطيء حتى معي بطيء*

*تقترحوا نتوقف أفضل ؟*

*لكم الخيار*

----------


## المتحير

النت بطيء في كل الاحوال

----------


## looovely

لا غناتي نواصل ويالله الي حظ قوي بتعلق معاه الأجابة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

صج بس افضل انو ما نوقف<<< مغترشة فازت مرتين

بس يكون التقييم مو لأول جواب صح انما لجميع الاجابات والأعلى للأسبق

وننتظر 10 دقيقة مدة الاجابة

شووووو رايكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول  عزيزتي  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ســـؤال حــرفــ الــــلام*

*۩**ღ**_الــــســـــؤال.......مــا.هــو.أصـــل.كـــلـــمـ  ــة..."..دكـــتــور.."...؟..؟؟**ღ**۩**҈҈**￼҈҈**.*

----------


## المتحير

يلا نكمل والاسئلة راح تصير 20 سؤال>>>>>>>الاخ مستمل يما يلعب

----------


## looovely

لاتينيه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

صباحكم خير ببركات محمد واله


أتوقع لاتيني

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كنت اتصور النت بس عندي بطيء
طلعت مشكلة الكل

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> صج بس افضل انو ما نوقف<<< مغترشة فازت مرتين
> 
> بس يكون التقييم مو لأول جواب صح انما لجميع الاجابات والأعلى للأسبق
> 
> وننتظر 10 دقيقة مدة الاجابة
> 
> شووووو رايكم؟؟؟؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*بدأنا المسابقه بقوانين  صعب تغييرها الآن  عشان ماتصير ربكة*

*والكل يحصل على تقييم أوتوماتيكيا ً بمجرد المشاركة*

*دمتي  بخير*

----------


## المتحير

لاتيني

----------


## 7mammah

> لاتينيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( looovely ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة* 

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*حرفك ِ عزيزتي* 

*والسؤال القادم هو السؤال ماقبل الأخير*

----------


## المتحير

يلا التصحيح والسؤال

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مالحقت على السؤال 
فات الاوان

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكورة عالتوضيح مشرفتنا 

بس لانو ما قرات القوانين<<< الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة

----------


## المتحير

يلا لوفلي وطولو المسابقة

----------


## looovely

بما أن ايلو ل بدت بحرفي اللام ببدء بحرف الواو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم التقييم لكل من لووفلي  ولأيلول للسؤال السابق*

*وننتظر الحرف*

----------


## المتحير

يلا السؤال الحرف واو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ*


*!.**ω۔ ̱ _ ̱ ־-۔͡ ־ƴ͡ ־͡‾..¸.@.الــســـؤال......فــي.الــلــغـــة.هــو.الــشــ  ـق.ّ.جـــبــلـــيــن.؟.؟ **

----------


## looovely

وادي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وادي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ*
> 
> 
> 
> *!.**ω۔ ̱ _ ̱ ־-۔͡ ־ƴ͡ ־͡‾..¸.@.الــســـؤال......فــي.الــلــغـــة.هــو.الــشــ  ـق.ّ.جـــبــلـــيــن.؟.؟ **



 
وادي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( looovely ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة*

* .!.ω۔ ̱ _ ̱ ־-۔͡ ־ƴ͡ ־͡‾..¸.@.الــــجـــــــــواب.........الــــــــوادي.  **

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*وحرفك ِ للسؤال الأخير*

----------


## looovely

الفاء عزيزتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*.(¯`·._)(الــســـؤال.....مــن.هــو.الــشـــاعـــر.  الــذي.إســـمـــه.يــعـــنــي*
*.."..الــعــــجـــيــن.."....؟؟..؟)(¯`·._).*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اتوقع الفرزدق

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *.(¯`·._)(الــســـؤال.....مــن.هــو.الــشـــاعـــر.  الــذي.إســـمـــه.يــعـــنــي*
> 
> *.."..الــعــــجـــيــن.."....؟؟..؟)(¯`·._).*



 
فرزدق

----------


## looovely

فوستا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بـرافـو ( أيلول ) الـجـواب صـحيـح ولـك ِالـسـبـق فـي الإجـابـة*

* .@.(¯`·._)(الــــجـــــــــواب.........الـــــــــ  ـفـــــــــــرزدق.)(¯`·._).  **

*وسـيـتـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم عـزيـزتـي*

*لووفلي مدري قيمتك ع السؤال اللي قبلوا ؟*

*أشكركم على المشاركه الحلوه الفعـّـاله*

*لؤلؤة نجفيـّـة* 

*looovely* 

*المتحير* 

*أيلول البطله*

*وأشكر حبيبتي عيون على حلاوة التواجد*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*واذكركم أنو بكره مافي مسابقة حروفـ*

*ولكن بعد باكر*

*تسلمولـي*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكورة خيتو أنين على هالمسابقة الحلوة


وأشكر الأعزاء لوفلي ولؤلؤة نجفية والمتحير<<< ما بين في اخر سؤالين


لولا وجودهم وتفاعلهم ما كانت المنافسة بهذا الشكل السريع مع برودة النت


موفقين دائما

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## looovely

أعترف أن الفوستاااااااااااا تهبيبه عالمية خخخخخخخ
                            خيتو مومشلكة انتي تستحقي التقيم لجهود التي بذلتيها
                                  وأشكر خواني جميعاً الي شاركو في المسابقة
                                     وفتقدنا الوالد ابو طارق والأخت شذى والأخ بتسام
                                                 بتواجدهم ايضاُ ستكون النافسة اقوى
                                                                 تحياتي لكم جميعاً

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أنا ما قيمتك لووفلي على السؤال اللي قبلوا* 

*بس الآن خلاص تم ّ التقييم*

*وبالفعل أعضاء أفتقدنا تواجدهم*

*أعضاء لهم وجود بارز*

*الوالد أبوطارق*

*نوارة الدنيا*

*شـــذى الــزهــراء*

*ابــتــســــام الــســهــم*

*ولكن إن شاء الله نراهم ونسعد بتألقهم في الجولات القادمه*

*دمتم ســآآآلـمـيــن*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

متى تبدي هذه المسابقه 

على ظني 4 ونصف وينهيي ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اهلين اخويا ابن محمد وعلي*

*لا قلنا من امس انو اليوم مافي وراح نخليها بين يوم ويوم ترك*

*بس بيني وبينك انا عندي تخطيط كمان حقوللكم عليه بعدين*

*ابخليها يومين بالاسبوع احسن*

*ليش طيب ؟* 

*عشان المسابقات الأخرى تاخد حقها من المشاركات وكمان الاعضاء يتشجعوا يطرحوا مسابقات بالقسم*

*وتنال مسابقاتهم الاقبال بالمشاركه* 

*وكمان عشان مسابقاتي الأخرى ما الحق عليها* 

*بس بعدين ابقوللكم بالاوقات الجديده*

*تسلم ابن محمد وعلي على السؤال*

*بس يعني لو ترجع صفحه للوراء*

* تلاقيني نبهت انو اليوم مافي مسابقة حروف*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكرا أختي أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*احس بدموع الفرحه جد*

*شفت معلمتي في صفحتي  شفت اسمها*

*معلمتي عفاف*

----------


## المتحير

ما يخالف لكنن اكتبي وقت البدء واليوم

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صح 

أنا شفت أختي عفاف بس مسرع اختفت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله أكتبللكم الأوقات أخويا  المتحير*

*وكمان عندي تخطيط بس اصبر*

*انا راح احتاج لأخونا إبتسام السهم في شغله تخص هادي المسابقه*

*بعدين أخبركم*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أليســــ هناك مسابقة هذا اليوم  ؟؟!
تفضي خيتو إيشـــ بغيتي  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مسابقة حروفـ سيتم التعديل على أيامها ومواعيدها كذلك*

*لا أستطيع إقامتها يوميا ً  فهي تعيقني عن التواصل مع مسابقاتي الأخرى* 

*وتقييمها في وقتها*

*ولهذا رأيت أن أنظم لها  يوما ً في الأسبوع*

*وهو يوم الثـلاثـاء من كل أسبوع* 

*وأوقاتها  العصر 4:30 عصرا ً* 

*والليل الساعه 11:30* 

*ولكن عندي صعوبه في التواجد ليلا ً ربما سأكتفي بجولة العصر سأخبركم غدا ً*

*فإما أقسمها الى نصفين بالأوقات المذكورة أو ستكون 10 أسئلة بالعصر*

*سأرى إن كنت أستطيع أن أقسمها* 

*ربما  الوقت مناسبا ً  لأعضاء وليس مناسبا ً لآخرين*

*ولكنها تبقى مسابقه واحده والمنتدى به الكثير من المسابقات* 

*فمن تفوته مسابقه يستطيع اللحاق بالمسابقات الأخرى*

*وأنا شخصيا ً لدي عدد من المسابقات*

*وكذلك أعضاء لهم مسابقات كثيرة*

*فيستطيع من تفوته التعويض مع المسابقات الأخرى*

*وأيضا ً ليس بإستطاعة أي عضو اللحاق على جميع المسابقات*

*فأعتذر ممن سوف لاتناسبهم الأوقات*

*وليتقبلوا عذري ويتفهموا ظروف أوقاتي*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
>  
> *انا راح احتاج لأخونا إبتسام السهم في شغله تخص هادي المسابقه* 
> *بعدين أخبركم* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
خير إن شاء الله  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ابتسام السهم* 
*نسيت صحيح*  
*ايووه انا عندي فكرة بس يبغالها تخطيط يعني ولساتي ابخططللها*  
*وامكن ماتكون مناسبه*  
*راح أخبرك بها في وقتها إن شاء الله* 
*شكرا لتذكيري*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل شي في وقته حلو (( أنين )) :embarrest: 
إن شاء الله خير  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الـثـلاثـاء*  
*الـســـاعـــة 4:30 مساء ً*  
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## looovely

تسلمي خيه أنين على التنظيم
              وإن شاء الله نكون مستعدين,,
               باراجع دروسي من حين صايره هلأيام أخبط
                وما أجاوب عدل,,شكراً لكِ لأعلامنا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيكي looovely* 

*يسلـّـمـك ِ ربي*

*وإن شاء الله تستعدي*

*وتبدعي كما عرفتك ِ*

*موفقه عزيزتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحين النت ضابط ان شاء الله 
العصر يضبط يا رب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يااااي !!! مني مصدقه  !!! معلمتي  اللي بموت فيها موجوده* 

*ياااه وأخيرا ً رجعتي  معلمتي ... والله فترة صعبببببببه بدونك* 

*روحي بس فوق وأقرأي في الصفحه كنت شفتك من أيام هنا*

* بهادي الصفحه وطوالي تأثرت* 

*معلمتي انتي حتى لو شاركتي ومافزتي هذا كله مايهمني*

*وجودك هو اللي يهمني  معلمتي لاتحرميني من طلتك* 

صح نسيت أقولك توقيعك جونآآآن وماشاء الله عليه شبل فنان 

*بيناسبك ِ كثير كثير التوقيع*


*معلمتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا قلبي انت

والله ما نسيتش ابد
وفيش الخير يالغالية 
وان شاء الله النت دوم شغال 
عشان لا اغيب عنكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عادي عادي
لا تصلحيه
تعرفي من زمان ما جلست على الكمبيوتر ضاعت الحروف مني
ها ها ها
ما باركتي ليي بالخطوبة

----------


## 7mammah

> عادي عادي
> لا تصلحيه
> تعرفي من زمان ما جلست على الكمبيوتر ضاعت الحروف مني
> ها ها ها
> ما باركتي ليي بالخطوبة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


* معلمتي عفاف  * 

* ألف ألف ألف مبروك الخطوبه* 

*فرحتيني بهادي الخبريه السعيده ... خطوووبه سعيده إن شاء الله* 

*وأيامش كلها سعيده ياااارب معلمتي * 

*بس  هااا عاااد !  مو عذر تتركينه هني بالمنتدى لازم انشوووفش*

*وعقبالي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا ان شاء الله ما اترككم 
والله يبارك فيش
وعفبالش يا رب

----------


## الفراشة الناعمة

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد* *الله يعطيك العافية**تحياتي :.**            الفراشة الناعمة*

----------


## المتحير

راحت علي المسابقة ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ليش راحت

تبدي المسابقة اليوم

الساعة 4.30

لسا بقى وقت قليل

----------


## المتحير

يسلمو ايلول فكرت راحت

----------


## المتحير

انا فكرت راحت يسلمو لانك خبرتيني

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*  جوله جديده من ( 7 ) اسئلة أعزائي* 


*ونبدأها بهذا السؤال وعليه ثلاثة إختيارات*

*وهو السؤال الوحيد اللي عليه خيارات*

*+++++++++++++++++*


*ஹஹஇ.@.الـــســـــؤال....عــلـى.مــاذا.أطــلــق.الـ  ـعـــرب.قـــديــمـــا.ً..تــســـمـــيــة.."..الــق  ـــهـــوة..""؟..؟*


*الـشــــاي ،،،، الخـمــرة ،،،، الــمــاء*

*؟؟             ؟؟              ؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

الخمرة

----------


## looovely

الخمرة

----------


## 7mammah

> الخمرة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..الـمـتـحـيـر..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*

*حررررفك ؟.؟.؟*

*اسمك عندي  كدة >>>> متحير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * جوله جديده من ( 7 ) اسئلة أعزائي*  
> 
> *ونبدأها بهذا السؤال وعليه ثلاثة إختيارات* 
> *وهو السؤال الوحيد اللي عليه خيارات* 
> ...



>

----------


## المتحير

ميم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جيت متاخر

الخمرة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

النت وايد بطيء

وشكله مخرف شويات

الله المعين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ღஇஐ.@..@..ணண.الــــســـؤال.......مــذا.كــانــت.ديــانــة.الــف  ـــتــيــة.أصـــحـــاب.الــكـــهـــف..؟.؟.ணணஐஇღ.* 

*حرفكم الميم*

----------


## المتحير

مسيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مسيح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مسيحيين

----------


## looovely

أتوقع المسيحيه

----------


## 7mammah

> مسيح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..إبتسام.السهم..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*


*حررفك ؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الألف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*¤*~الــســـؤال.....مــا.الــلــون.الــذي.لا.تـــرا  ه.الــــنـــحـــلـــــة...؟؟..؟~*¤**ô§ô¤*~.*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احمر يمكن

----------


## المتحير

اصفر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أصفر

----------


## 7mammah

> احمر يمكن



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..أيلول..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح√√√.@. 

حررفك ؟؟*

----------


## looovely

أحمر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حرف الصاد

----------


## المتحير

حرف من اسمك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.√..الـــســـــؤال......أكـــــســــــيـــد.الــ  حــــديــد.هــو.الإســـم.الــعـــلـــمـــي..لـــ.(  .......)...؟..؟؟√.@.* 

الصاد حرفكم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صوديوم

----------


## looovely

الصدأ

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الصدا

----------


## 7mammah

> الصدأ



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..looovely..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 

*حررفك ؟؟*

----------


## looovely

اللام ماعليه النت عندي شوي بطيء

----------


## المتحير

ب\انتظار انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*҈҈҈҈..@.۩ღ_الــــســـــؤال.......أين.’يـوجـد.نـهـر.الـكـلـب.  .؟..؟؟ღ۩҈҈҈҈**.* 
 
*الـــــلام حــرفــــــكـــــم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لبنان

----------


## looovely

لبنان

----------


## المتحير

لبنان

----------


## 7mammah

> لبنان



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..إبتسام.السهم..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 

*حررفك ؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف *الباء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ».الــســـؤال...مــــا.هـــــو.الــــزمــــهــــريـ  ـــــر..؟.؟؟**.*


*الـبــــااااااااء  حرفكم  بــااااااااء*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

برد

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

البرد الشديد

----------


## المتحير

البرد

----------


## looovely

البرد

----------


## 7mammah

> البرد الشديد



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..أيلول..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 

*حررفك لآخر سؤال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حرف الطاء

----------


## المتحير

حرف من حروف اسمك ايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اسمي ما فيه لا صاد ولا طاء اخوي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السؤال الأخير* 

*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال......جـــبــل.أقـــســـم.الله.تــعـــ  الـــى.بــه.فــي.الــقــــرآن.الــكـــريـــم..؟.؟؟**.*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جبل الطور

----------


## المتحير

لازم تختاري الحروف:ا ي ل و

----------


## إبتسام السهم

طور

----------


## 7mammah

> لازم تختاري الحروف:ا ي ل و



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مو شرط*

----------


## looovely

طور

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

المعذرة من اخي المتحير

شكل راح عليك السؤال بسببي

----------


## 7mammah

> طور



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..إبتسام.السهم..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 
*تم ّ تقييم جميع الإجابات أعزائي* 
*وأتمنى راقت لكم الجوله* 
*وأنا بشكركم لحضوركم ومشاركتكم* 
*جميعا ً* 
*أيلول* 
*looovely*  
*إبتسام السهم* 
*المتحير* 
*الله يعطيكم الصحه والعاااافيه* 
*إن شاء الله نسعد بتواجدكم في جولات قادمه* 
*لكم تحياتي* 
*محبتكم أنين*

----------


## المتحير

عادي ايلول

----------


## looovely

المتحير خلك من شرح المسابقة,,والله أنك ضحكتني,,قاعد ضيع عليك الوقت:-)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أيلول قبلي






> جبل الطور

----------


## المتحير

متى المسابقة الجديدة انين؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> برد



 

بس في هذا السؤال  
إعتبرتي أيلول الأولى  ؟!!!!! 
أنا أول من أجاب  :embarrest:

----------


## المتحير

> المتحير خلك من شرح المسابقة,,والله أنك ضحكتني,,قاعد ضيع عليك الوقت:-)



انا فكرت انين بتتأخر كالعادة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم  صحيح !*

*العزيزة أيلول هي أول من أجابت*

*وقيمتـّـهـا*

*بعتذرللكم عن الخطأ*


*أخي المتحير الأفضل التركيز على المسابقه* 

*ولاعليك فالكل يفهم نظامها*

*وبعدين انته تناديني  كثير  وانا اتلخبط*

*شاكره لكم هالتفاعل الحلوووووو*

*أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

> انا فكرت انين بتتأخر كالعادة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصراحه أعتذرللكم وانا بحاول بقدر ما استطيع أتواجد بالوقت فعذرا ً*

*وامكن آخر ثلاث جولات كنت ابدأ بالضبط 4:30*

*يمكنك مراجعة الوقت اخويا متحير*

*وبعتذر منكم* 

*وأتمنى الحظ الأوفر للكل المره الجايه*

*أنين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ما لحقت على المسابقة  :no: 
يلا ان شاء الله اشارك في الجولات القادمة
مبرووووك للفائزين

----------


## 7mammah

> ما لحقت على المسابقة 
> 
> يلا ان شاء الله اشارك في الجولات القادمة
> 
> مبرووووك للفائزين



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وحشتيني جد في هادي الجوله  لؤلؤة الطيبه*

*مااااعليك المرات الجايه تعوضي وأكثر*

*تحياتي القلبية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ويش السالفة؟؟؟؟<<< غبت كم دقيقة

وصارت حويجات 

عادي ولو انحسب احد قلبي ما بتكلم... يا تجي منه<<< وهو ما قصر..... والله بمشيها زي ما هي

بس اخوي ابتسام السهم

انت كنت الاسبق في الاجابة على سؤال الزمهرير نعم ولكن الجواب كان ناقص...

اني كمان مروة في احدى المسايبقات في المدرسة<<< الله يرحم ديك الايام

كان السؤال مطروح نفسه وجاوبت اول وحدة نفس جوابك

قالت لي معلمة العربي بعصبية... غلط

ومنها حفظتها

اتمنى انو ما تزعل خيو

اني انتبهت لجوابك ولو الاخت انين حسبتها لك...

كنت باضيف هالمعلومة بعد انتهاء المسابقة.....

خية لؤلؤة

افتقدتش .. كل شوي اقول بشوفها

بس الظاهر مشيتي على توقيت العراق..

نشوفش في المرات الجاية باذن الله
كل الشكر للجميع

وخاصة لاختي انين عالمجهود

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

> متى المسابقة الجديدة انين؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نفس هدا الوقت  الأسبوع الجاي * 

*بس مو برمضان* 

*بس الاسبوع الجاي نفس الوقت  نفس المحطه*

* same time , same station*

----------


## المتحير

المتحير يكثر ما تيأل<<<<ترا عادي اذا قلتي ملقوف ادري انج تقولي عني ملقوف بس ما يخالف

----------


## 7mammah

> المتحير يكثر ما تيأل<<<<ترا عادي اذا قلتي ملقوف ادري انج تقولي عني ملقوف بس ما يخالف



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طبعا ً مو هذا القصد*

*بخبرك ايش قصدي*

*قصدي هو خير لك وللكل اللي بيشاركوا في المسابقه*

*من ناحية انو الردود او كثرة الأسئلة الجانبية تشتت الانتباه* 

*هذا القصد أما كلمة ملقوف ... ماخطرت أصلا ً ببالي لما كتبت ردي*

*وأتمنى لك وللكل  للجميع التوفيق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليوم طافتني المسابقة الحلوه 
عشان اني طلعت 
رحت الفاتحة 
بس يلا ما عليه الأسبوع الجاي نعوض
ومبروك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يبارك فيش معلمتي الحبيبة*

*معذورة معلمتي* 

*ورحم الله أموات المؤمنين والمسلمين*

*ونسعد بتواجدش مره غيرها معلمه*

*وماشاء الله أشوف مسابقة الأحكام رجعت* 

*وأني رحت شاركت فيها*

*صرت أتكلم زيش  هاهاه " فديتها ضحكة معلمتي "*

*تحييياتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> خية لؤلؤة
> 
> افتقدتش .. كل شوي اقول بشوفها
> 
> بس الظاهر مشيتي على توقيت العراق..
> 
> نشوفش في المرات الجاية باذن الله



 
الغالية ايلول... شكرا جزيلا لكِ
توقيتنا في العراق هو نفس توقيتكم
لكن بابا كان محتاج شوية اوراق اطبعها
وانشغلت بالطباعة ولم انتبه على الوقت الا متأخر
وانتوا ماشاء الله كفيتوا ووفيتوا
تحياتي ودعواتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## 7mammah

> بس في هذا السؤال 
> إعتبرتي أيلول الأولى ؟!!!!! 
> أنا أول من أجاب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعتذر دوبي أشوف هذا الرد*

*طيب  ، هو الزمهرير تعني البرد الشديد  مو بس البرد*

*لأنو البرد نفسه درجات والزمهرير كلمة تعني شدة البرودة أو البرد الشديد*

*فلهذا أنا أحتسبت إجابتها* 

*وكنت لحظتها شفت كل الأجوبة وشفتك مجاوب قبلها لكن جوابك البرد فقط* 

*آملة أنو وضحت لك اخي ابتسام عن التساؤل تبعك*

*ومشكور على السؤال والملاحظه*

*أختك أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعتذر اليوم عن مسابقة حروفـ لسوء الإتصال عندي*

*تقبلوا إعتذاري*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ولا يهمك انين...نعرفك ماتقصرين 
لكن هذه مشاكل النت
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## ابن الكرار

كلنا ينقطع النت عندنا 


معذورة اختي

----------


## نور الباقر

عادي أنين ما في مشكلة  

                            تحياتي لك أنين وللجميع موفقين

----------


## 7mammah

> عادي أنين ما في مشكلة 
> 
> تحياتي لك أنين وللجميع موفقين



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حياش الله عزيزتي نور الباقر* 

*وإن شاء الله تشاركينا ابهاي المسابقه*

*أجمل تحية*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يالله 
شقد وحشتني هالمسابقة 
كلها حماس 
متى راح تبدأون فيها 
لاني عن جد متشوقة لها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*نوارة عاااد انتي تامرين امر ولو بغيتي نبدااها هاللحظه بديناها* 
*ومو غريبه اشتقتي لهالمسابقه* 
*لأنك من أبطالها وصاحبة إنجاز فريد فيها*  
*المسابقه يانوارة أسبوعيا ً يوم الثلاثاء الرابعة والنصف عصرا* 
*بس هاااا ! قوليلي يناسبج هالموعد ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اممممممممم
حسب الظروف 
تدرين الاسابيع الجاية راح تبدأ الدراسة ويمكن بهالوقت اكون مشغولة مع الاولاد 
راح احاول افضي نفسي بهالوقت 
الف الف شكر لاهتمامك

----------


## النور الالهي

بصدق اني مااعرف المسابقه بس اذا عرفتها راح اشارك معاكم طبعا اذا فضيت لان اسبوع الجاي راح تبتدي المدرسه او باكون مشغوله خصوصا اني باروح ثاني علمي

----------


## 7mammah

> بصدق اني مااعرف المسابقه بس اذا عرفتها راح اشارك معاكم طبعا اذا فضيت لان اسبوع الجاي راح تبتدي المدرسه او باكون مشغوله خصوصا اني باروح ثاني علمي



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مرحبا ً عزيزتي النور الإلهي*

*المسابقة سهلة جدا ً وهي تعتمد على الحروف*

*وتكون إجابة السؤال بالحرف اللي يتم إختياره* 

*وكل جوله تقريبا من سبعه الى عشرة أسئلة كحد أقصى* 

*وبالتأكيد عزيزتي النور الإلهي الدراسة أولى وتأتي قبل التسلية والأنترنت*

*وبالتوفيق لك ِ يارب في المدرسة وفي كل أمور دنياك ِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا يلا راح نستعد 
يبغى الينا نوضع جدول للمسلبقات خيو انين
عشان الكل يكون ذاكر ومتحمس اكثر 
للمشاركه معانا 
ولا شو راي الحلويين؟؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بلي كلامش عدل معلمه عفاف* 

*ينراد النا فد جدول منظم* 

*وبالنسبه الهاي المسابقه ننطيها وكت محدد*

*أسبوعيا ً الثلاثاء الساعه 4:30  بعد الظهر*

*تحيآآآتي معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لجل خاطرج نوارة وعشان ماتنظلمين في الوقت بالنسبه لهذه المسابقه راح*

* أطرح بالصباح خلال هاليومين الجايه بعض أسئلة مسابقة حروفـ* 

*ومو* *شرط بالأسلوب السابق ولكن قد تكون أسئلة متفرقة*

*ويلا الحين ابحط سؤال إنطلاقة* 

*ومن يجيب عليه يختارللنا حرف من الحروف انحط سؤال عليه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــســؤال : مـا هـي أقـرب مــســافــه يــســتــطــيــع الــذبــاب أن يــســمــع مــنــهــا ؟.؟.؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الذباب لا يسمع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




> الذباب لا يسمع



 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..نوارة..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*

*سيتم تقييمك ِ لاحقا ً* 

*حررفك ؟؟؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

النون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ஹஹஇ.@.الــســـؤال.....أي.ّ.مـــديـــنـــة.أمـــريـــكـــ  يـــة.’.تــســـمـــى.."..الــتــفـــاحـــة.الــكــ  ـبــيــرة.."....؟..؟؟.இஹஹ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نيويورك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




> نيويورك



 


*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..نوارة..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*
ஹஹஇ.@.*الـــجـــــواب.............نـــــــيـــــــــويـــ  ــــــوركـــــ*....இஹஹ

 
*تقييم ×2*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حرفك التالي  الواو مو ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اكيد واو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*.@.￼₪▓Ξ❤Ξ»¯−ـ‗_ღالـــســـــؤال......عــِــرق.ٌ.فــي.الــقـــلـــب.  إذا.أنــقــطــع.مـــات.صـــاحـــبــه.....؟...؟؟ـღ_‗ـ−¯«Ξ❤Ξ二₪￼.*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الوتين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
 

 

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..نوارة..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*


*.@.￼₪▓Ξ❤Ξ»¯−ـ‗_ღالـــجـــــواب........الــــــــــوتــــــــيـــــ  ــــــن..ـღ_‗ـ−¯«Ξ❤Ξ二₪￼.*

*نوارة تقييم ×3*

*وبالغد نكمل ثلاث أسئلة تستطيعين أيضا ً من خلالها إكمال حروف إسمك ِ*

*إن أجبتي على كامل الأسئلة الثلاث غدا ً بشكل صحيح*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ان شاء الله 
وياريت يتواجدون الاعضاء عشان يكون فيه حماس اكثر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله كل دا صار 
والنت ما كان راضي يشبك
الله يهديه
خسرني منافسه حلو من انونه مع نواره
يلا ان شاء الله بكره نلحق

----------


## النور الالهي

بس متى وقتها لان كل المسابقات ابتدت واني ماعندي علم مع اني كنت حاسبه احسابي اليوم المسابقه ليش ماقلتو لي انها ابتدت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بما أن معلمه عفاف متواجدة* 

*وبما انها حابة اتكون منافسه في السرعة لنوارة* 

*فبعد شويا  نبدأ جولة حروف صغيره بينهما*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اوك جاهزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بانتظار تسجيل حضور معلمه عفاف*

*وتنبيه أنو أمس توقفنا مع نوارة الى حرف الواو*

*يعني مع بدء الجوله نوارة تختارللنا حرف*

*لأنها صاحبة الإجابة أمس*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يالله ياعفاف وينك 
طبعا الحرف هو الألف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بإنتظاااارش معلمه عفااااااف*


*هاااا جاهزة معلمه ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يلا معلمتي  منتظرينش*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عفاف وينك؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إستعداااد*

*السؤال في حرف الألــــف*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مستعدين 
قصدي 
مستعدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ღஇஐ.@..@..ணண.الــــســـؤال.......مــا.هــي.الــقـــارة.الـتـي.*
*لا.تــطـــل.عــلـى.الــمــحــيــط.الأطـــلـــســـي  .؟.؟.ணணஐஇღ.*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

آسيا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> آسيا



 



*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..نوارة..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 
*سيتم تقييمك ِ لاحقا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طيب ان شاء الله بعد شويا يكون في استعداد واواصل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

او اسفه اتأخرت 
عشان بكره زواج بنت خالتي
وقاعده مع امي على جلابيتها وسوالف العرس
ماني ماني بديتو عني
بس يلا اصلي وارجع
اوكي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اوك وانا قايمة بعد
ربع ساعة وراجعة 
انتظروني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني جيت يلا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وأنا جيت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر انونه الحلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه اتأخرت :rolleyes:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:huh:  وش فيها اتأخرت
 :rolleyes: يمكن اخترب الكمبيوترولا انفصل النت
عطينا اول انذار اذا جيتي عشان نستعد

----------


## النور الالهي

واني بعد جيت ولاماتبوني اشارك وياكم اذا ماتبوني ترى انسحب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا لا خلش معانا 
بس ما ادري وين راحت انونه
ان شاء الله خير

----------


## النور الالهي

ان شاء الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفة جدا ً  قلت لنوارة ابواصل بعد شويا وصار معي ظرف طاريء*

*عطلتكم معليش*

*لكن دحين أنا جاهزة إن شاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا مستعدين
عذرش معاش غناتي

----------


## 7mammah

> واني بعد جيت ولاماتبوني اشارك وياكم اذا ماتبوني ترى انسحب



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالعكس نبيك معنا أختي الطيبه ويلا استعدي*

**

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يالله حبيبة قلبي أنين*
*ننتظرج ؛؛؛؛*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الإختيار عند نوارة* 

*ننتظر الحرف*

*أختي النور الإلهي بس تعريف بسيط بالمسابقه لك ِ*

*عند إختيار حرف فإن إجابة السؤال الذي سيتم طرحه*

*تبدأ بالحرف الذي يتم إختياره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار نواره

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حرف الراء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إستعداااد*

*سؤال حرررف الراااء*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.][||**ioi||]الـــســـــؤال.....مــا.هــي.آخـــر.إمـــارة.أنضــ  مــت.لإتــحـــاد.الإمـــارات.الــعـــربــيـــة؟؟.؟][||ioi**||][.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راس الخيمه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

رأس الخيمة

----------


## صدفة البحر

*رأس الخيمة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..معلمه عفاف..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 
 
*حرررفك ِ ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هـ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال......مـــاذا.’.يــســـمـــى.صـــوت.ال  ــــرعـــد..؟.؟؟.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هزيم

----------


## صدفة البحر

هزيم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هزيم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






> هزيم



  



*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..معلمه عفاف..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 
*حرفك ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

د

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم حرف باقي انونه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*.@.~*¤**ô§ô¤*~فــــزوره.....لــه.تــاج.ولـيـس.بـمـلــك.،.و  يـدلـك.عـلـى.الـوقـت.ولـيـس.بـسـاعـة..مـا.هـو.؟؟..  ؟~*¤ô§ô**¤*~.* 

*حرفكم الـــدالـ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

ديك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ديك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دولاب الهواء

----------


## النور الالهي

الديك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> ديك



 



*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..صدفة البحر..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*

*صدفه يلا اختاري حرفنا ماقبل الأخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ديك

----------


## صدفة البحر

*حرف الحاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفه خربط من السرعه
ننتظر حرف صدوفه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صدفة البحر  تم التقييم*

*ويلا اختاريللنا حرف*

----------


## صدفة البحر

يؤيؤ والله اخترت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ஹஹஇ.@.الــســـؤال.....أســـم.’.يــطــلــق.عــلـى.تــلامـ  ـيــذ.الـنـبــي.عــيــســـى.عـلـيـه.الـسـلام...؟..  ؟؟.இஹஹ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حوارييون

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حواريون

----------


## صدفة البحر

حواريين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






> حوارييون



 



*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..معلمه عفاف..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.*

*اختاري حرفنه الأخير معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف

----------


## النور الالهي

وينك نستنى الحرف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*.@.!**Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**.الــســـؤال........مـا.هـي.أكـبـر.دولـة.أوربـيـة.  كـثـافـة.ً.بـالـسـكـان..؟.؟؟.*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ألمانيا

----------


## صدفة البحر

ألمانيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المانيا

----------


## النور الالهي

المانيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخر وحده :no: ماني ماني

----------


## صدفة البحر

هههههههه مبروك نوارة
فرصة ثانية عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح انشوف النتايج بعد شوي مع انين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> ألمانيا



  

*.@.√√√.صــــــــــــــ.صـح.صـح.((..نوارة..).ــــ.صـح.صـح.ـــــح**√√√.@.* 

* .@.!Ҳˉ‾−…_ৣ჻჻჻ـِ๛ɞὡשǁଷ|[¸¸.ɞ»**√.الــجــــــواب.........ألــــــــمـــــــــانـــ  ـيـــــــــــــا**.....* 

 
*نوارة تسطع بالأخير*

*صدفة البحر سريعة جدا ً ومعلومات طيبة*

*معلمتي عفاف  سريعة جدا ً تفاجأت بك ِ معلمه*

*وهذه الطيبه لاننساها * 

**
*سأقيمها أيضا ً للمشاركه معنا* 

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يبارك بعمرك صدفة 
عفاف حبيبتي لا تزعلين 
للاسف اليوم سرعة النت ما ساعدتني 
ياخد وقت على ما يرسل الجواب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمه عفاف نست تختار حروفـ أسمها " عفاف "* 

*لكنها قطعت الطريق على نوراة من إكمال حروفـ إسمها*


*الجوله كانت رائعة*

*إن شاء الله نكررها  بوقت آخر*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ويش الحين ؛؛ خلصت المسابقة ؟؟*
*انقوووم انشووف غذااانا وإلا بعدها ؟؟؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

طبعا ماني سريعه لان جهازي ماادري ويش فيه مايطلع لي السؤال الالما يجاوبوا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايوا خلصت صدفة 
روحي تغدي عنك وعني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين صدوفه 
واهلا بتلبيتش دعوتي
واتمنى اتشرفينا هون على طول
نواره 
كمبيوترش ولا اني الي اسرع
ها ها ...امزح
انونه
اكيد تتفاجأي بس حماس مو طبيعي عندي
رحت جبت معاي الفراش الفاطمي 
عشان اتساعدني بالأجابات 
وكنت اسرع بشكل مو طبيعي 
بس الحماس مع نواره وانونه شي 
وما قصرت صدوفه كمان 
عيني بارده عليها 
طلعت شاطره بعد
شكل الزواج بأثر على الشطاره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه اني اخترت حروف هدى وتركت عفاف الى الجوله الجايه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هههههههههه
عفاف صدقا انتي سريعة 
بس لو  النت ساعدني  كنت راح اكون بمستواك اليوم 
لانك تفوقتي بشكل ملحوظ

----------


## صدفة البحر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههآإي*
*الله يقطع ابليسش عفاف*
*أي ماعليه ...*
*الزواااج يخلي المخ كل مشغل*
*وإذا توقف ياويلش هههه*
*تتعاقبي خخخ >> أمزح*
*اصلاً الزواااج يجنن وحليوووووو*
*يااارب عن قريب تجربيه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين خواتي 
وبجد استانست معاش واجد صدوفه 
ليش ما اتشاركينا كمان في 
الكلمات المتقاطعه

----------


## المتحير

متى المسابقة
؟

؟

؟

؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبة لمسابقة حـــروفـ* 

*راح يتم تغيير بسيط على طريقتها*

*أبخبركم في وقتو*

*وكمان حقوللكم الطريقه والوقت* 

*بإختصار  راح تكون زي أول أسبوعية*

*بس موعدها غير عن أول*

*وكمان طريقتها*

*الطريقه انو بكل أسبوع راح نركز على حرفـ معين تكون جميع الإجابات بهذا الحرفـ*

*وراح تكون أسئلة من 10 إلى 12 ســـؤال*

*وراح أخبركم بالتقييم لمن ينجح في إكمال حروفـ إسمه* 

*لكن طبعا ً لكل إجابة هناك تقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو التغيير
زيادة حماس
ننتظر على احر من الجمر
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## النور الالهي

بس لاتنسوني في المسابقه قولوا متى راح تكون ابي اشارك معاكم بس اختاروا وقت يناسب الجميع

----------


## 7mammah

> بس لاتنسوني في المسابقه قولوا متى راح تكون ابي اشارك معاكم بس اختاروا وقت يناسب الجميع



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله تكوني معنا عزيزتي النور الإلهي*

*والوقت مبدئيا ً  بالصباح على حدود الساعه 10 يوم الجمعه*

*لكن اخبركم بالوقت الأكيد بكرة*

*أما الساعه عشرة الصباح وهو مناسب لي كثير*

*أو الساعه  4:30 العصر الجمعه كذلك* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## النور الالهي

مشكوره تسلمي لي حتى اني هذا الوقت يناسب لي بس ان شاء الله ماانام

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله اكون قاعد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فيه مسابقة اليوم والا؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم  نوارة وراح تبدأ  بعد  سبع دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡحروف المعرفة₡Ϡ₡Ϡ*

*ايش الفكرة ؟*

*الفكرة انو بكل مره راح نركز على حرف*

*والإجابات راح تكون بهذا الحرف*

*طبعا مافي مجال لإختيار المشارك لحروفـ إسمو*

*ولكل إجابة تقييم*

*ونبدأها بعد قليل*

*وراح تكون قصيرة*

*فقط كنموذج*

*حرفنا لهذه المره هو الــ "  أ "*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*وبعد إستيعـــاب الطريقه  نبدأ بأول أسئلتنا* 

*هي مجموعة من الرموز* 

*وبخاصة الحروف التي بها ’تكتب لغة ما ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أحرف

----------


## 7mammah

> أحرف



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لا ، إنما هي تحوي الأحرف ، فماذا نطلق عليها ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أبجدية

----------


## 7mammah

> أبجدية



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم ،  الجواب صحيح  ... هي الأبجدية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ما لون ملابس الحداد في اليابان؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أبيض

----------


## 7mammah

> أبيض



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم ،  الجواب  صحيح ... الأبيض*

*نوارة تقييم × 2*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*في البلدان : ماهي عاصمة مصر قبل الفتح الإسلامي ؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الإسكندرية

----------


## ام الشيخ

الأسكندريه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ست دقائق مرّت ... ولاتوجد إجابة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نعم ، الجواب صحيح ... الأسكندرية* 
*نوارة تقييم × 2*

*قمر دنياي تقييم*

*ام الشيخ تقييم تشجيعي لك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*ماذا يطلق على القواعد العامة للآدب أوالسلوك الاجتماعي السليم في اللغة الإنجليزية ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الحرف هو " أ " دائما*

----------


## ام الشيخ

إتيكيت

----------


## قمر دنياي

-الاتكيت

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأيتيكيت 
*

----------


## 7mammah

> إتيكيت



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نعم ، الجواب صحيح ... الأتيكيت*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تقييم لكل من قمر دنياي والوالد ابو طارق*

*جواب صحيح*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلموو  انونه على التقيم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السؤال الأخير* 

*الآن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*- هي طريقة الزخرفة الإسلامية وتعتمد علىالأشكال الهندسية أو الخطوط المنحنية ؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أرابيسك

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*- هي طريقة الزخرفة الإسلامية وتعتمد علىالأشكال الهندسية أو الخطوط المنحنية*  

*الارابيسك* 

*وهذه الاعمال مشهورة جدا في مصر*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعتذر توقف جهازي عن العمل ومتعطل* 

*واضطررت للإنتقال الى الجهاز الآخر بالصاله*

*الإجابة صحيحه لكل من قمر دنياي والوالد أبو طارق*

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وإن شاء الله أرااكم في جولات قادمه من حروفـ المعرفه*

*وبكل مره نركز على حرفـ*

*أنين*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أنين 
ليها اوقات المسابقه؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

> أنين 
> ليها اوقات المسابقه؟؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم ، أيام الجمعه*

*كل يوم جمعه الرابعه والنصف*

*لكني بدأتها اليوم متأخرة قليلا ً عشان بس اشرح طريقتها*

*وكانت الجوله قصيرة سريعه فقط للتعود على طريقتها*

*بكل مره حرف من الحروف*

*الجمعه 4:30*

*دمتي سآآآلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡحروف المعرفة₡Ϡ₡Ϡ*

*حرفنا اليوم هو الــظـــــاء  " ظــ"*

*خلال خمس دقائق إن شاء الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*من أسماء الله التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*خمسة عشر دقيقة مضت ولاتوجد إستجابة*

*أعتذر عن المتابعه*

*نخليها الأسبوع الجاي*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من أسماء الله التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم ؟*



 
الظاهر ..
تحياتي لك أنين ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انين اذا ممكن تخلي المسابقة بدري شوي 

الصباح او الضهر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جواب صحيح  لهمووووسه  تم التقييم*

*يعطيكي الف عافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> انين اذا ممكن تخلي المسابقة بدري شوي 
> 
> الصباح او الضهر



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارتي تامرين امر* 

*نخليها صباحيه إن شاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا صباحي احلا 
الجمعه عندنا تجمع عائلي بالبيت 
ما يمدينا خيو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عودة لمسابقة الحروفــ ... قريب إن شاء الله*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

في انتظارها على احر من الجمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا يلا 
متحمسين للحركات

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لمذا توقفت هذة المسابقة .....!؟

----------

